#ubuntu-no 2011-10-17
<silverlightning> men kjempesent
<silverlightning> jeg må i seng
<Malin> jeg ogås burde sovet
<Malin> natti da :)
<silverlightning> god natt : )
<Malin> blokkeringer på nettet?
<Malin> men vi snakkes :)
<Malin> ^^
<virtuelv> Alt-F2 fbook
<virtuelv> åpner "exchange-connector-setup-3.2
<virtuelv> jeg hater fortsatt unity
<Trond--> jeg starta en video fil som åpna i et annet program jeg er vant med. så lukka jeg programmet, men jeg hører audioen ennå.
<jo-erlend> mhm, det er Banshee. Sett på pause før du lukker programmet for å avslutte. Ellers bare skjuler det vinduet.
<Trond--> så snille programmerere
<Trond--> det skal avinstalleres nu
<Trond--> sånn.. men audioen er der ennå
<Trond--> googler jeg banshee får jeg bug med i søke resultatet
<Trond--> ctrl-q virker ikke på banshee
<Trond--> kanskje fordi jeg avinstallerte det
<Trond--> men nå er demoen borte hvertfall
<Malin> kom til å tenke på at keyboard-shortcuts burde vært standardisert, i alle fall for de programmene som er preiinstallert i ubuntu. mulig det allerede e slikt men
<Malin> får stadig meldinger om at en spesifik fil er blitt uploaded til ubuntu one
<Malin> syntes det er rart, for jeg har ikke gjort endringer på den siden i går
<geirha> Sjekk tidsstempelet på fila
<Malin> står: modified 16. oktober 16:19
<Malin> så den er ikke endret siden i går, og jeg klarer ikke forstår hvorfor den stadig laster den opp i ubuntu one :S
<Malin> irrierende å få opp varsel om det når det ikke er noen endringer
<Malin> der kom det igjen
<Malin> <filnavn> is being uloaded to you personal cload
<Malin> kan ligne denne buggen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/584659
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 584659 in Ubuntu One Client "ubuntuone-client repeats upload of a file every day (even if the file has not been modified)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<geirha> Høres veldig ut som den bugen, ja.
<Malin> jau
<Malin> ser ikke noe fix for det heller :s
<Malin> trenger ingen varsel annet enn når man har gjort endringer og den lagrer
<Malin> deaktiverte varsling enn så lenge :)
<geirha> Eventuelt bare hoppe over til dropbox. Du kommer nok til å trenge den.
<Malin> ja, har dropbox også
<geirha> Når du havner på prosjektgruppe med Windows- og/eller Mac-brukere, er det kun dropbox som duger til å dele filer.
<Malin> geirha: mhm. Ser den :) men som sagt, jeg bruker dropbox allerede
<Malin> forøvrig utelukker jeg ikke at min neste maskin kan bli en mac, men blir dualboot med Ubuntu i så fall
<Malin> for jeg kan ikke kvitte meg med Ubuntu <3
<geirha> Prøvde å bruke itslearning for å dele filer en gang ... det var lite gunstig :)
<Malin> hehe, tviler ikke..... :S
<Malin> faren min bruker jo itslearning da han er lærer på en skole, og han bannes en del om ting og tang som ikke fungerer slik det burde
<Malin> sånne banale ting som at den burde huske ting og sånt
<geirha> Hehe, og om man rapporterer inn slike feil, er det liten sannsynlighet for at det blir fikset innen et år.
<Malin> nettopp
<Malin> eller om man ikke raporterer inn
<Malin> jeg bruker nå å si at han/de som har problemer med ting de ikke liker med itlearnig må jo si i fra til de som lager itslearning :)
<pider> har oppgradret til 11.10 påmin stasjonære, etter lasting av grub kun blåstipete skjerm, med svart felt i mitten, jeg har "home"  på egen partisjon hvis det har noen betydning
<pider> glemte å si at det Kubuntu installert på denne maskinen
<pider> har nvidia skjermkort
<Malin> og du har installert nvidia-drivedren? FÃ¥r du bootet til desktop?
<pider> har ikke installert nvidiadriveren på nytt etter oppgraderingen, fdår ikke bootet noe
<pider> dvs etter grub
<pider> får til å komme inn som root komandolinje
<pider> tror kansje det er driveren til nvidia som ikke er installert, har lastet ned den siste driveren på en minnepen, men finner ikke minnepennene i komandolinjen
<comradekingu>  /media
<pider> den dukker ikke opp der!
<pider> må kansje mounte
<pider> husker ikke komandoen der
<pider> har fått startet i failsafe modus
<pider> fikk installert en driver og det ser ut til å funke
<pider> Yes Yes!!
<mrneeon> Noen som har peiling på hvordan jeg endrer klokken (top panelet) til å vise hel dag, ikke bare ma. ti. on. etc
<Malin> Hvordan ? at den viser hm..? bare mandag?
<Malin> f.eks.
<mrneeon> Slik som nå
<mrneeon> Mandag isteden for ma.
<mrneeon> + resten da
<Malin> aha
<Malin> det var godt spørsmål. Ser for meg at det må være en config-fil eller kanskje i gconf-edit? men jeg kan ikke finne noe om det nå :S
<si-m1> er nok apps -> panel -> applets -> clock_screen0 -> prefs og custom_format
<si-m1> i gconf-editor
<si-m1> man strftime for å få info om hva du kan skrive der
<si-m1> evt. apps -> panel3-applets -> clock
<si-m1> men er nok ikke meningen man skal kunne endre det
<si-m1> unity er er kommunistisk enn OSX
<si-m1> *mer
<jo-erlend> ja, fryktelig.
<Malin> ser ikke ut som clock_screen0 finnes
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det virker veldig som at du ikke har satt deg inn i tingene når du sier sånt.
<si-m1> joda, har satt meg inn i det
<si-m1> er veldig lett å se det er veldig lite konfigurerbart
<si-m1> og laget for å alltid se likt ut
<si-m1> på forskjellige maskiner
<jo-erlend> og system er det samme som kommunisme?
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, synes det er veldig fint at alt kan erstattes. Det er liksom bare programmer. Du kan bytte ut klokka og du kan bytte ut nettleser. Men å foreslå at alle programmer skal ha absolutt alle konfigurasjonsmuligheter, er bare tullete.
<si-m1> hvordan bytter du ut klokka i unity?
<si-m1> det er dette jeg snakker om :p
<jo-erlend> det er en indikator. Du installerer en annen klokke og kjører den.
<jo-erlend> de er koblet sammen via dbus.
<si-m1> koblet sammen?
<si-m1> hvordan får jeg den nye klokka opp i panelet?
<jo-erlend> alle komponenter i Unity er løst koblede. Det er selve grunntanken.
<si-m1> virket ikke spesielt løst koblet fra et brukerperspektiv i alle fall, mer smeltet sammen
<jo-erlend> si-m1, mhm. Slå opp ordet "system" i ordboka.
<si-m1> system != tvang
<jo-erlend> Unity er ikke ett program. Det er mange små programmer som samarbeider.
<si-m1> vel, de har det til felles at du ikke kan konfigurere dem
<si-m1> uten å bruke gconf
<jo-erlend> si-m1, jeg synes det er tullete å lage konfigurasjonsmuligheter før du lager funksjonene du skal konfigurere.
<si-m1> editor
<si-m1> altså, misforstå meg rett, jeg skjønner at det er lite konfigurerbart når det er såpass nytt, men er lov å gjøre ferdig ting sånn nogenlunde før man lanserer
<si-m1> det at den ikke engang støtter mer enn en skjerm er rimelig tragisk
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med å støtte flere skjermer?
<jo-erlend> og hva mener du med "den"?
<si-m1> programpakken unity
<jo-erlend> det finnes foreløpig to komplette implementasjoner av Unity.
<si-m1> at du kan bruke fler skjermer uten å flytte muspeker frem og tilbake mellom dem
<si-m1> for å gjøre grunnleggende funksjoner
<jo-erlend> som for eksempel?
<si-m1> starte et program, bytte desktop
<si-m1> bytte mellom programmer
<si-m1> osv.
<si-m1> standard unityfunksjoner som fungerer hvis du har en skjerm
<si-m1> burde vel egentlig laget bugrapporter istedenfor å liste opp til deg
<jo-erlend> det der er kjente greier.
<si-m1> det fungerer dårlig likevel :P
<jo-erlend> noenlunde samme utfordringene som Gnome Shell har.
<si-m1> mulig, har ikke testet gnome shell noe særlig
<si-m1> men det har fungert på eldre gnomeversjoner
<jo-erlend> vel...
<si-m1> så ser ikke poenget med å kutte støtten på noe som skal bli nytt og bedre
<jo-erlend> hvor har du det fra at noen har kuttet støtten?
<si-m1> ganske enkelt
<jo-erlend> tror du at de har tatt gnome 2 og bare slettet ting?
<si-m1> funksjon som fungerte før
<si-m1> som ikke funger lenger
<si-m1> = kuttet støtte
<jo-erlend> de funksjonene har aldri eksistert.
<si-m1> nettopp
<si-m1> men produktet er det samme
<jo-erlend> nei.
<si-m1> jo
<jo-erlend> uh... Nei.
<si-m1> den har samme oppgaven
<si-m1> hvis jeg har en ford, og kjøper en ny ford
<jo-erlend> så er det samme bil?
<si-m1> så forventer jeg at den kan frakte meg fra a til b fortsatt
<si-m1> selv om det er en ny bil
<si-m1> hvis den ikke kan det lenger, så har de kuttet støtten for "transport"
<jo-erlend> mhm og hvis du kjøper et nytt hus, så forventer du at møblene automatisk skal klones sånn at du slipper å flytte inn, ikke sant?
<si-m1> nei, jeg forventer at det har vegger og tak
<si-m1> gjerne vinduer også
<jo-erlend> ja, men hvis huset ikke har de samme møblene når du kjøper det, så har jo huset kuttet støtten for møbler. Å ha et hus som ikke kan innredes, høres jo helt teit ut?
<si-m1> jeg kan ikke sette inn noen møbler i unity som gjør at det støtter to skjermer
<si-m1> hirr
<si-m1> så det er en basisfunksjon
<si-m1> som må leveres av unity
<si-m1> og det er jo du som hevder at den støtter fler skjermer, ikke jeg
<jo-erlend> mhm... Alle som noengang har laget et program, vet at alt må lages før det kan brukes.
<si-m1> nei, men grunntingene
<si-m1> må støttes, hvis du skal tvinge brukerne dine over på det
<si-m1> ellers mister du brukere
<si-m1> det kan alle som har utviklet programvare skrive under på
<jo-erlend> hvorfor sier du sånne dumme ting? Med flere titalls shells å velge mellom, er det vel ingen som tvinger noen til noe som helst?
<jo-erlend> det er irriterende at folk sprer sånn propaganda.
<si-m1> det er irriterende at folk ikke tar vare på ting når de dytter ut nye ting
<si-m1> det er ikke propaganda, det er realiteten
<jo-erlend> men hva kommer det av at Unity og Ubuntu får så voldsom kritikk for det, mens Fedora og Gnome Shell blir holdt frem som bedre alternativer, når sannheten er at de har "fjernet" langt mer?
<si-m1> det kan jeg ikke uttale meg om siden jeg ikke har testet gnome shell
<si-m1> mer enn et par minutter
<si-m1> men nå blir jo ubuntu brukt mye mer enn fedora
<si-m1> så det har vel en sammenheng
<si-m1> blir/ble
<jo-erlend> poenget er at når Debian og andre gjør det samme, så blir det regnet som positivt fordi det er fremgang. Når Ubuntu gjør det, så skriker folk at vi er kommunister som går inn og tvinger folk til å bruke et spesielt shell. Det er løgn.
<si-m1> alt ettersom hvordan dette utarter seg
<si-m1> har ikke sagt at de tvinger deg til å bruke et spesielt shell, men de tvinger deg til å ikke kunne endre på noe hvis du skal bruke unity
<si-m1> og unity er standardshellet deres
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke sant.
<jo-erlend> hva er det du kan endre i andre shells som du ikke kan endre i unity?
<si-m1> plassering av ting
<si-m1> f.eks.
<si-m1> legge til flere launchere
<si-m1> fjerne ting
<si-m1> endre på hvordan ting ser ut
<jo-erlend> hva er det du ikke kan fjerne?
<si-m1> panelet på toppen f.eks.?
<jo-erlend> kan du ikke fjerne det?
<si-m1> kan du?
<si-m1> fortell
<jo-erlend> selvfølgelig kan du det, hvis du vil. Det er ingen som har lagt spesielt opp til å gjøre det enkelt, så du må gjøre det manuelt, men det er klart at du kan fjerne det.
<si-m1> evt. fjern bare klokka fra panelet
<jo-erlend> mhm. Bare avslutt programmet.
<si-m1> hvordan gjør man det? ser ingenting i settings
<jo-erlend> nei, det er mange GUIer som ikke er laget.
<jo-erlend> sett igang å lage dem istedenfor å hyle om kommunisme.
<si-m1> ja, akkurat det som er poenget mitt
<jo-erlend> poenget ditt er at Gnome 3 ikke er like funksjonskomplett og polert som Gnome 2 ble etter ti år?
<si-m1> poenget mitt er at det ikke engang støtter fler enn en skjerm
<si-m1> noe som ikke er veldig uvanlig å ha fortiden
<si-m1> og at det har skremmende få konfigurasjonsmuligheter
<si-m1> selv om det er noe som kan komme etterhvert
<si-m1> så er det greit å ikke skremme vekk alle brukerne sine
<jo-erlend> vente med Gnome 3 til 2015 altså?
<Malin> si-m1: er vel en grunn til at (såvidt jeg veit) at det ikke er noe gnome3 i noe lts enda..
<jo-erlend> malin, det fantes ikke.
<jo-erlend> Gnome 3 ble lansert for seks måneder siden.
<Malin> nei, men ville neppe kommet med f.eks. 10.04 om gnome 3 var lansert rett før 10.04
<si-m1> jo-erlend: de burde klare å bli ferdig før det, men kunne kanskje skippet denne versjonen
<jo-erlend> si-m1, i april slippes det en versjon som støttes til 2015. Det betyr at man tidligst ville fått inn gnome 3 i en forbruker/forretningsversjon i 2014.
<si-m1> er tross alt bare 6mnd mellom hver release
<jo-erlend> det er _veldig_ lenge å støtte et utgått produkt.
<jo-erlend> Gnome er ikke et lite produkt heller.
<si-m1> er ikke så ille stort
<jo-erlend> og hvis de hadde brutt med Gnome, så hadde Ubuntu _virkelig_ blitt kalt fascister og kommunister og alt sånt. Bare se hva som skjedde da en bitteliten komponent som Gnome shell ikke ble brukt som standard.
<si-m1> men nå er det uiet til unity jeg snakker om
<si-m1> ikke hele gnome-pakka
<Berge> xt: SÃ¥, har weechat lagre-denne-tilstanden-funksjon?
<xt> kva tilstand?
<xt> "eg er noob"-tilstanden ?
<si-m1> /help layout
<Berge> xt: I irssi savner jeg veldig å kunne lagre nåværende tilstand, som i alle vinduer, joinede kanaler, påloggende tjenere og gjerne bufre.
<jo-erlend> vel... Det gamle shellet _måtte_ byttes ut. Det betyr at man _måtte_ lage et nytt. Man kunne ha valgt Gnome Shell, men da ville man miste mange muligheter til for eksempel konfigurasjon.
<Berge> Og neste gang jeg starter, vil jeg at den skal logge på de samme nettene, joine de samme kanalene og slikt.
<xt> kombinasjon av /layout, skript autojoin
<xt> så er du der
<Berge> Nopes.
<xt> mao. ikkje heilt ut av boksen, men du kan sette det opp slik
<Berge> /layout tar bare vare på vinduer.
<Berge> SÃ¥ weechat har ikke dette?
<si-m1> weechat har alt som plugins
<si-m1> :P
<xt> jau
<si-m1> ingenting nyttig i core
<xt> har cron som plugin!
<xt> så kan crone saving av layout
<Berge> Det kan gjerne være plugins.
<Berge> Jeg vil bare at den gjør det jeg vil (-:
<si-m1> irssi = ircklient, weechat = bufferklient med pluginstøtte
<si-m1> huhu
<Berge> ooh
<Berge> Lukter overengineering!
<si-m1> nesten rart den ikke har detach-støtte
<Berge> Det har screen.
<Berge> SÃ¥ det klarer jeg.
<Berge> irssi har /upgrade, dog.
<Berge> Det er nifty.
<si-m1> det har weechat og
<xt> Berge: http://weechat.org/scripts/source/stable/autojoin.py.html/
<xt> "Configure autojoin for all servers according to currently joined channels."
<Berge> Herja.
<Berge> Kanskje jeg skal bytte!
<xt> sjekk author da
<xt> ho ho!
<Berge> Kjentfolk!
<xt> og så msg_command og away_action
<xt> sånn at når du er away så sender weechaten meldingene til google talk => android
<xt> is lovely
<xt> og msg_command for å sende kommandoer tilbake
<xt> evt svare på meldingen
<Kagee> xt: jeg ble usikker - tar den vare på part'ede vinduer eller ikke?
<silverlightning> hei
<comradekingu> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=gnome_survey
<superos> Nok er nok, da installerer vi xfce4.
<Trond--> hvorfor må jeg skrive passordet to ganger for hver log in?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, en gang for å logge inn og en gang etterpå?
<Trond--> ja
<jo-erlend> sikkert for å åpne nøkkelringen din. Det bør du få beskjed om i såfall.
<Trond--> første gangen er noe nytt med 11.10
<Trond--> andre gangen er vanlig slik med 11.04
<jo-erlend> nei, det har vært sånn i lange tider. Har du byttet passord?
<Trond--> nei
<jo-erlend> hmm. Åpne seahorse og se om nøkkelringen er satt som forvalg.
<jo-erlend> eller bare sett den som forvalg. Jeg mener å huske at det skal ordne det.
<Trond--> har to der
<Trond--> passwords: forvalgt og passwords: login
<jo-erlend> se hvilken av dem som inneholder passordene dine og sett den som forvalgt.
<jo-erlend> du gjør det ved å høyreklikke og "sett som forvalg".
<Trond--> under forvalgt treet er begge network
<Trond--> jeg har ingen keys
<Trond--> bare passord
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er er der passord lagres. Du kan slette den som heter "forvalgt", hvis du ikke har noen viktige passord der som du ikke husker.
<Trond--> user accounts kanskje sette til automatic login?
<jo-erlend> nei. Det har ingenting med innlogging å gjøre. Det er bare for å låse opp nøkkelringen.
<Trond--> nei jeg vil ha automatisk internet oppkobling. tror faktisk det er littegranne raskere nå enn i 11.04
<jo-erlend> altså for at programmene dine skal få tilgang til å bruke passordene.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg skjønner det. Da må du låse opp nøkkelringen automatisk ved innlogging og det gjør du ved å sette en som forvalg og kanskje slette den andre.
<Trond--> hvordan får jeg ubuntu til å huske hvor jeg vil at vinduer skal åpne og størrelse de skal ha?
<jo-erlend> aner ikke
<jo-erlend> dvs.. Du kan gjøre det på flere måter, for eksempel med devilspie eller compizconfig-settings-manager, men du mener sikkert bare å huske hvordan du hadde det sist?
<Trond--> ja
<Trond--> ikke fixed, men slik jeg gjør det hver gang selv.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg aner ikke hvordan det gjøres i Gnome 3, eller om det finnes noen innstilling for det overhodet.
<Trond--> ville nå tro det. open source har alltid vært fleksibelt :)
<jo-erlend> ja, men Gnome 3 er helt nytt og det tar tid å lage ting.
<jo-erlend> det var veldig lett før.
<Trond--> tiden er alltid imot oss, men eneste måten er å jobbe langs tids-aksen.
<jo-erlend> det er veldig stor vilje i Gnome til å fjerne ting de føler at folk ikke bruker likevel. Jeg har sansen for det, men de går litt langt noen ganger, så Ubuntu må "rette opp" endel. Dvs; lage på nytt. Skjermbeskytter, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, kan ikke forstå at noen skulle ønske å bruke skjermsparer i 2011, men greit nok. Hvis folk vil ha det, så plager det vel ingen andre. :)
<Malin> hehe, husker da jeg gikk på folkehøgskole fra 02 til 03 og de pratet om måter å promotere folkehøgskolen på og det var snakk om å lage en screensaver
<Malin> alle sa at det var liten vits :) hehe
<silverarrow> er ikke screensaver bra da?
<jo-erlend> neppe.
<jo-erlend> det burde være ulovlig.
<silverarrow> ikke at jeg har sett fastbrente linjer på skjermen siden jeg  var gutt
<silverarrow> ja, bilder som skifter regelmessig på en computer er umoralsk
<silverarrow> for ikke å snakke om skjermer som går i dvale og blir svart
<jo-erlend> nei og moderne skjermer har strømsparingsmodus og alt mulig sånt som gjør skjermsparere helt unødvendig. Jeg har ingen tro på at en skjermsparer gjør noe _godt_ for LCD, plasma og OLED-skjermer, men de sørger for at folk bruker mer strøm.
<silverarrow> jeg har i grunnen aldri hisset meg opp over det
<jo-erlend> hvis du tar med maskiner som ville ha vært skrudd av hvis det ikke var for internet, så forurenser det langt mer enn den internasjonale flytrafikken. Hvis man kan spare inn 10% ved å bare fjerne hele konseptet med skjermsparere, så er det vesentlig.
<jo-erlend> men.. som sagt. Hvis folk virkelig vil ha det, så la dem få det. :)
<silverarrow> jeg hadde en skjermstyrer som lot skjermen gå i dvale
<silverarrow> men det er jo settinger for det i alle os?
<jo-erlend> det er standard i Ubuntu. Det er ikke det jeg mener med skjermsparer. Jeg mener sånne stygge animasjoner som spilles av istedenfor å skru av skjermen.
<jo-erlend> det er fjernet i Gnome 3, men Ubuntu holder på å lage en ny greie siden det er så mange som vil ha det.
<silverarrow> jeg har en sånn, rosa og lyseblå med snefnugg
<Malin> det er sjeldent jeg ser folk ha screensaver, jeg hadde en med sånn matrictema
<Malin> men jeg må ikke ha det nei
<Malin> awh
<jo-erlend> jeg liker det at Ubuntu bare dimmer skjermen og skrur den av.
<jo-erlend> øker helt sikkert levetiden på skjermen også. Det ville i hvertfall ikke forundre meg hvis disse skjermsparerne var med på å forkorte levetiden på dem.
<silverarrow> I lubuntu, må man velge det
<silverarrow> nå har de luket ut 60 watt i butikkene
<silverarrow> tror neppe det vil hjelpe stort i norge
<silverarrow> der man trenger mer lys vil man trenge en lampe til
<silverarrow> i rom som man ikke oppholder seg noe særlig, kan sparepærer funke
<Malin> ja
<silverarrow> de halogenpærene som skal vare i 2 år, går i stykker her etter en uke, et par dager noen ganger
<Malin> det er jo ikke vits med sparepære i et oppholdsrom, i alle fall ikke om vinteren
<silverarrow> vet ikke hva som gjør det
<Malin> en trenger jo gjerne varme der uansett
<silverarrow> sant, ovnen vil jo bare kompensere for den manglende varmen i måneder ovnene er på
<silverarrow> tungvinte setning
<silverarrow> jeg tror de halogenpærene ikke tåler at man går på gulvet i etasjen over når de er på
<silverarrow> og de er glodhet
<jo-erlend> LED er fint.
<jo-erlend> dyrt, men fint. Jeg hater lyspærer, så jeg kjøpte noen.
<silverarrow> så lenge det kommer like bra alternativer er det jo greit
<silverarrow> de er bra?
<silverarrow> så en med 104 små i en pære, men ikke akkurat fin
<silverarrow> og butikkene selger jo bare de blanke pærene som lager skygger i rommet, litt rart at de forbyr
<silverarrow> i hvert fall i de 10 pakningene på europris og slikt
<silverarrow> før fikk man tak i det man ville
<jo-erlend> skal holde i 100.000 timer eller noe sånt. Ga vel 350 per stykk eller noe sånt, så de bør helst være bra.
<silverarrow> det ville nok vært bedre å lansere bedre alternativer og la folk velge dem selv
<jo-erlend> vel, vi har jo hatt disse tingene tilgjengelig i lange tider uten at folk har valgt dem.
<silverarrow> jeg kjøpte en slik minilyspære til sykkelykten, gammel sykkel med batterier, ikke slik med dynamo
<silverarrow> LED mener jeg
<silverarrow> batteriene varer myyyyyyyyye lenger nå
<silverarrow> jo-erlend: nei vil ikke akkurat si lett tilgjengelig
<silverarrow> det er først de siste månedene de dukker opp på rema 1000
<jo-erlend> joda, det er bare det at de er så sinnsykt mye dyrere i innkjøp.
<silverarrow> gradvis de siste par årene
<jo-erlend> ja, når folk kan velge mellom en lyspære til 7,90 og en til 400, så har de en tendens til å velge den første.
<silverarrow> jeg bestilte den miniatyrpæren via ebay, fant den ikke i butikkene her
<jo-erlend> derfor er de lyspærene så veldig dyre også. De blir billigere når det blir større marked for dem.
<silverarrow> samme pris som de andre, men de små pærene er dyr uansett om det er halogen, radon eller vanlig
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg snakker om vanlige lyspærer som du har i taklampa.
<silverarrow> ja jeg skjønner
<silverarrow> hvordan er LED varianten av den vanlige store lyspæren, den men mange små som peker i alle retninger. Gir den slike skyggeeffekter?
<silverarrow> jeg har alltid valgt matt lyspære, og nå er det nesen bare de blanke
<silverarrow> til og med i den halogenvarianten, den med en liten lyspære inni lyspæren
<silverarrow> den gav riktig lys, selv om den går litt for
<silverarrow> LED er interessant
<Malin> det er vel natta, men jeg klarer ikke gå å legge meg :p
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-18
<krosenvold> Jeg skal kjøpe skjermkort, er det uproblematisk med ATI nå om dagen ?
<brik> hadde en diskusjon om det her om dagen.. en kamerat hadde problemer med ATI (ikke at han ville innrømme at det var problemet men :) )
<Malin> :p
<Malin> husker det der
<citoyen> Jeg har problemer med et eldre ATI-kort
<citoyen> har hørt vage rykter om at det skal være lettere med de nye
<si-m1> ati har vel generelt sett vært rimelig dårlig på drivere oppgjennom årene
<si-m1> (både på windows og linux)
<si-m1> men har vel forhåpentligvis bedret seg
<si-m1> intel er vel det som virker best
<si-m1> i xorg
<krosenvold> Gidder ikke å satse på tro og håp ;) Nvidia here I come
<si-m1> nvidia funker jo også rimelig stabilt bare du får inn driveren deres og ikke kjører beta osv.
<lnostdal_> nvidia er bankers
<krosenvold> Det er bare så synd at ATI sine kort er termisk mye mer effektive
<si-m1> ikke så bankers som intel :)
<lnostdal_> nvidia i twinview modus  ===> 2d/3d axx på begge skjermene
<si-m1> men ja.. rimelig greit
<Malin> det finnes noe gnome-tweak-utility for gnome3. Noen her som har installert det i Ubuntu 11.10 ? Jeg la til rep jeg fjernet igjen, og installerte ikke , for det står at pakken kan brekke systemet mitt
<jo-erlend> krosenvold, gode erfaringer med HD5850 i nyere versjoner av Ubuntu. I 10.04 må man fremdeles bruke proprietære drivere, mens i 11.10 fungerer de rett ut av boksen veldig godt.
<jo-erlend> malin, hvor står det at gnome-tweak-utility can brekke systemet ditt ?
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker det. Det høres mye farligere ut enn det er. Det er helt vanlig innstillinger, som hvorvidt Nautilus skal vise ikoner på skrivebordet, hvilke fonter du skal bruke, etc.
<jo-erlend> gnome-tweak-tool... Er det den du mener, eller noe annet?
<virtuelv> gnome-tweak-tool har jeg ikke sett brekke noe
<virtuelv> men jeg _har_ sett compizconfig-settings-manager brekke Unity
<jo-erlend> jeg har vanskeligheter med å se for meg hvordan den skulle kunne gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> ja. Compizconfig-settings-manager kan brekke mengder av ting.
<krosenvold> ;)
<jo-erlend> Det er forresten noen morsomme konsekvenser av måten Unity er konstruert på. Hvis du deaktiverer nettverket, så går Unity delvis i oppløsning. :)
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: altså, den brakk 11.10-installasjonen min, uten at jeg gjorde noe mer enn å endre desktoppene mine slik at jeg hadde fire ved siden av hverandre
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: !?
<virtuelv> du kødder?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Anbefaler ikke å bruke ccsm.
<jo-erlend> virtuelv, jeg kødder ikke. Prøv sjæl: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: joda, hadde vært fint å ligge unna det, men all den tid Unity er satt opp på en fullstendig hjerneskadd måte, så må man nesten
<virtuelv> siden konfigurasjon er binærblobber og ikke tekstfiler
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: neinei, jeg stoler på deg
<virtuelv> finnes det noen beskrivelse av hva som skjer og hvorfor noe sted?
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte er unity hjerneskadd?
<jo-erlend> virtuelv, jeg har ikke kommet så langt enda.
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: docken, som ikke er flyttbar, og autohider
<jo-erlend> jeg regner med at det kanskje må ha noe med dbus å gjøre, men det er bare en antakelse.
<virtuelv> før jeg skrudde det av var det helt klin umulig for meg å bruke maskinen
<virtuelv> desktopper i en 2x2 grid ser muligens mer symmetrisk ut, men er ubrukelig for noen som vil navigere raskt mellom workspaces med tastatur
<virtuelv> docken er orientert mot prosessnavn/lokasjon på binærfil
<jo-erlend> virtuelv, grunnen til at den ikke er flyttbar, er den samme som grunnen til at ubuntuknappen er flyttet til launcheren. Det er veldig naturlig å ha dem på samme sted. Det ble antatt at det ville være lettere for folk å finne den knappen hvis den var synlig på panelet, men nærmere undersøkelser viste at det ikke stemmer.
<jo-erlend> derfor finnes det ikke lenger noen grunn til at det skal være festet til venstre kant og derfor kan den nå bli flyttbar.
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: men avgjørelsen til shuttleworth om at hele docken hører til på venstre side består da fortsatt?
<jo-erlend> det er fryktelig mange som påstår at dette er noe Mark Shuttleworth har bestemt fordi han syntes det var pent å se på. Det er ikke riktig. Det har vært lange og dype diskusjoner og det finnes veldig gode grunner til å ha det på den måten. Men nå er de underliggende årsakene ikke lenger tilstede, så derfor er det åpnet for å gjøre den flyttbar, i hvertfall til høyre kant.
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: fra når skjer dette? 12.04?
<jo-erlend> det er ikke bestemt om, hvordan eller når.
<virtuelv> en annen ting er at docken er altfor svær når du ikke kan ha autohide på den, som for meg
<virtuelv> det går greit på den sekundære skjermen, men på laptopskjermen er docken gigantisk
<jo-erlend> det er konfigurerbart, både hvor stor den er og om den skal skjules automatisk.
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: minste størrelse jeg finner for den er 32
<jo-erlend> ah, ja, det kan stemme.
<virtuelv> hvilket er standardstørrelsen, ergo "for stor"
<virtuelv> men, det virkelige problemet mitt med docken er det faktum at den (og som en konsekvens av samme filosofi) er helt ubrukelig dersom du har flere instanser av samme app
<jo-erlend> hæ?!
<virtuelv> ja, altså
<jo-erlend> det er det jeg liker best ved den :)
<virtuelv> jeg har tre *helt forskjellige* profiler av Opera
<virtuelv> den ene til mail
<virtuelv> den andre til facebook
<jo-erlend> mhm?
<virtuelv> den tredje er en temporær profil som jeg bruker for å teste mot Opera Dragonfly
<virtuelv> de startes liketil fra tre forskjellige shell-script (som til syvende og sist starter /usr/bin/opera med et sett med argumenter)
<virtuelv> de er virkelig for meg like forskjellige som fisk og sykkel, eller firefox og chrome
<virtuelv> men allikevel behandler Unity dem som en
<virtuelv> det samme kan sies om folk som har flere terminaler oppe (altså, ikke flere tabs)
<jo-erlend> vel, ja.. Også har du alt+§ for å bytte mellom dem.
<jo-erlend> eller så kan du trykke super+22 for å få opp alle, forutsatt at Opera er nummer to på listen.
<virtuelv> hvilket er tungvint når du er i en annen app
<virtuelv> og funker ganske dårlig når det er umulig å vite hvilken som er valgt
<jo-erlend> vel.. Ja, jeg kan se at det finnes unntak. Har du noe forslag til forbedringer? Det du vil, er å kunne gi et bestemt vindu en egen knapp, er det så?
<jo-erlend> virtuelv, det siste forsto jeg ikke.
<virtuelv> (mulig det er en bugg, for jeg prøvde akkurat med to terminalvinduer, og klarte ikke å se hvilket som ville bli aktivert når jeg trykket enter
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: altså, det som er sentralt for meg er å ha muligheten til å "degroupe" enten enkeltvinduer, eller alle instanser av en app
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis du snakker om super+numnum, så er det for utydelig. Det må vi gjøre noe med. Jeg skulle gjerne hatt alt+char til å bytte mellom de vinduene, hvor char er tall eller bokstaver.
<jo-erlend> noe sånt som en dontgroup i desktopfila, kanskje?
<virtuelv> andre ting:
<virtuelv> alt-f2 fungerer rett og slett ikke
<jo-erlend> å?
<virtuelv> altså, den kommer opp, men:
<virtuelv> 1. Launch application er ikke i tab-rekkefølgen som alt annet er
<jo-erlend> hva mener du?
<virtuelv> Hvis du trykker Alt-F2, og så trykker <Tab>, så kan du ikke lenger komme tilbake til Launch Application uten å først trykke <Esc> og <Alt-F2> igjen
<jo-erlend> bruken av tab i dash er feil, etter mitt syn. Det burde brukes til å veksle mellom elementer i linsen, ikke til å bytte mellom linser.
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: det er også et aspekt
<jo-erlend> jeg synes det er fint at man kan veksle fra alt+f2 til vanlig dash, men jeg vil ikke kunne gjøre motsatt.
<virtuelv> 2. Av ren refleks, bruker jeg ofte <Alt-F2> for å starte en eller annen app, skriver f.eks. 'fbook' for å åpne den tidligere omtalte facebook-instansen av browseren
<virtuelv> Det Alt-F2-lensen åpner er gjerne noe helt tilfeldig som "exchange-connector-setup-3.2"
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<virtuelv> 3. Det går ikke lenger an å bruke Alt-F2 til å åpne applikasjoner i en ny terminal
<jo-erlend> nei. Det har vært diskutert.
<virtuelv> Jeg bruker f.eks. en konsollkalkulator som heter Orpie, og den eneste måten jeg kan få åpnet den på nå, er ved å åpne en terminal og kjøre den derfra
<virtuelv> gnome-shell har løst det på en grei måte, og uten UI-bloat
<jo-erlend> hvordan har de gjort det?
<virtuelv> hvis du trykker ctrl-enter kjører den kommandoen du har bedt om i et skall
<jo-erlend> ja, det har vært et forslag i Ayatana også.
<xt> Ayacata!
<xt> hæ?
<virtuelv> xt: https://launchpad.net/ayatana
<si-m1> pen liste med critical og high priority bugs
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> massevis av ting å ta tak i.
<xt> ah.. Ayataka - aka Rota til Alt Vondt
<si-m1> jaja, da virker vel ting om et par mnd. prøve på nytt da
<jo-erlend> forskjellen mellom Unity nå og Unity for noen måneder siden, er nokså radikal. Utviklingen går fort, men det er jo et ungt prosjekt, så det er ingen tvil om at det er langt igjen.
<si-m1> ja, for noen måneder siden fikk man kræsjmelding hvert 5. minutt :P
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er egentlig litt misvisende. De kræsjrapportene registrerer alle typer feil, ikke bare reelle kræsj.
<si-m1> det gjør man heldigvis ikke lenger
<si-m1> en tilfeldig bruker bryr seg ikke om slikt
<jo-erlend> nei, men en tilfeldig bruker skal ikke bruke alfa og beta-programvare heller.
<Malin> jo-erlend: det står når jeg prøvde å legge til ppa-en (det var en halv-offesiell ppa)
<jo-erlend> for en utvikler er det ganske nyttig å bli varslet om uhåndterte unntak, etc, selvom de ikke er kritiske.
<Malin> så jeg burde være skeptisk, men hadde vært kjekt med en sak for å endre litt på ting :)
<jo-erlend> malin, hvorfor skal du legge til ppa? gnome-tweak-tool er i arkivene.
<si-m1> jo-erlend: var vel litt mer enn det siden den dukket opp etter en helt clean install
<Malin> er det?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Malin> da trengeer jeg jo ikke
<jo-erlend> si-m1, ikke _etter_ utgivelse?
<Malin> se der ja :) hehe
<si-m1> jo-erlend: nei, på en betautgivelse
<Malin> pussig at det stod om den ppa-en i en guide som handlet om 11.10
<jo-erlend> ja, som sagt... Det varsler om mye mer enn kræsj.
<si-m1> den varslet kræsj
<jo-erlend> den gjør det også, men det er ikke alt den gjør, hvis du ser på dataen den samler inn.
<si-m1> greit nok at man kan forvente kræsj på beta, men segfault hvert 5. min rett etter install er litt tragisk selv for beta
<jo-erlend> så du at det var snakk om segfault? Majoriteten er uhåndterte unntak. Det kan være sånt som en uhåndtert javascript feil i noe som bruker webkit. Det har ingen store konsekvenser for brukeren, men utvikleren skal likevel bli varslet om det, for det er noe man skal gjøre noe med.
<si-m1> jo-erlend: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832603
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Critical,Incomplete]
<si-m1> som du ser.. er det _noen_ duplicates av den buggen pga. _alle_ som testet betaen fikk den spammet rett etter install
<jo-erlend> si-m1, ja, men det der er ett konkret eksempel. Selvsagt er det ting som tryner mens man utvikler programvare. Det jeg sier, er at alle meldinger om at "programmet har kræsjet", ikke egentlig betyr at programmet har kræsjet.
<si-m1> kommer an på hva som står i meldingen det
<jo-erlend> ja, det er jo det jeg sier.
<jo-erlend> men det er ikke bare segfaults man skal fikse. Man skal fikse alle feil, så langt det er mulig.
<si-m1> hvorfor sier du det når jeg snakker om en konkret feil som jeg sier er en kræsj
<jo-erlend> du sa ikke at du snakket om noe konkret før akkurat nå.
<si-m1> 14:22 < si-m1> jo-erlend: var vel litt mer enn det siden den dukket opp etter enhelt clean install
<si-m1> det er rimelig konkret
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke det. Jeg fikk opp den meldingen i programmet mitt når jeg lastet gulesider.no i webkit. Programmet hadde ingen problemer, men jeg fikk likevel boksen med at "programmet har kræsjet". Jeg trodde at du snakket om den boksen og ikke om et spesielt program.
<si-m1> 14:23 < si-m1> greit nok at man kan forvente kræsj på beta, men segfault hvert
<si-m1> 5. min rett etter install er litt tragisk selv for beta
<si-m1> ok, den da
<jo-erlend> ja, den buggen var irriterende.
<Malin> fant et tema på ask-ubuntu som så nice ut. icon-tema
<jo-erlend> men altså, den eneste grunnen til at man har en beta, er å fremprovosere så mange feil som mulig og den eneste grunnen til å _bruke_ en beta, er at man ønsker å bidra til å utbedre de feilene som blir avdekket.
<si-m1> grunnen til å ha en beta er å framprovosere feil man ikke får fra et fåtall av tester
<Malin> rettelse, det stod om det på omg-ubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/faenza-1-1-adds-ubuntu-11-10-support-new-icons/
<si-m1> men man kan forvente at noen har installert en clean install av betaen og sett at ikke noe feiler helt fra børjan før man releaser
<si-m1> man vil avdekke kompliserte feil med en beta, ikke veldig obvious feil som treffer alle
<jo-erlend> det kan man... Men spiller det noen rolle?
<si-m1> ja
<si-m1> betabrukerne blir irritert
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det?
<si-m1> fordi det er en feil som alle får
<si-m1> aka, noen har ikke testet at den i det heletatt virker på en enkel maskin
<Malin> eh.. er ikke greia med å være betabruker at man skal oppdage feil da? En kan jo ikke regne med at ting går stabilt i alle fall
<si-m1> jo
<si-m1> greia er at man skal oppdage feil som ikke treffer _alle_
<si-m1> men å spamme samtlige betabrukere med en bug rett etter installasjon er rimelig teit
<jo-erlend> si-m1, det er merkelappen som irriterer deg, altså?
<si-m1> nei, det er lack of basic testing
<Malin> er det rett at det nå nettopp kom oppdateringer til blant annet compiz og software center? la nettopp till en ppa til ikonene jeg tenkte å teste, også dukket det opp nye oppdateringer samtidig
<jo-erlend> det hadde vært helt fint hvis de kalte den for a4, men ikke b1?
<Malin> bare så det ikke er fra den ppa-en altså
<si-m1> jo-erlend: nei
<si-m1> dvs. er såklart litt mer lov i alpfa
<si-m1> *alfa
<jo-erlend> si-m1, kanskje mer av utviklingen bør tas ut av miljøet og inn bak lukkede dører i Canonical, sånn at samfunnet slipper å bli irritert over feil i utviklingsversjoner?
<si-m1> nei, man bør installere betareleasen på _en_ maskin før man releaser den
<jo-erlend> jeg synes ikke det der er noe å lage noe bråk av.
<si-m1> og se at ikke unødvendige feil tar opp tid til en haug med folk
<jo-erlend> hvem er _man_?
<si-m1> + produserer en haug med feilrapporter som er helt unødvendige
<jo-erlend> mhm, men da er det altså merkelappen og ikke programvaren du reagerer på?
<si-m1> jo-erlend: personen som legger ut betaen
<si-m1> f.eks
<si-m1> ja
<jo-erlend> ok. Greit nok.
<si-m1> beta = ting virker nogenlunde, vi vil finne feil som dukker opp  hos _noen_ brukere
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, synes ikke at den buggen var kritisk nok til å ikke kalle det beta.
<si-m1> poenget mitt er at du hadde funnet buggen ved å installere "betaen" (før den ble lansert) på _en_ enkelt maskin
<si-m1> bare fiks den.. det går rimelig kjapt, og release beta etterpå
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Det var en boks. Det var ikke sånn at den hindret deg i å betateste resten av systemet. Desktopen tryna ikke eller noe sånt?
<si-m1> så kan betabrukerne bruke tiden sin på å finne de vanskelige bugsene isteden
<si-m1> det var en boks som spammet deg konstant
<si-m1> irriterende nok (som du selv sier)
<jo-erlend> si-m1, den typen mikrohåndtering er destruktiv i fri programvare. Vi vil ikke sette av tredve mann til å finne ut om man skal kalle det a4 eller b1.
<jo-erlend> da er det bedre å bruke de menneskene til å fikse feilene.
<si-m1> er ikke snakk om å sette tredve mann på noe
<si-m1> det er snakk om å kjøre _EN_ install før man releaser den
<si-m1> se om det er noe obvious feil med den
<si-m1> som kan fikses først
<jo-erlend> du sier at buggen var enkel å fikse og at man derfor bare kunne ha fikset den før man skiftet merkelapp til beta. Men det kreves arbeid å finne ut hva som er detaljer og hva som er komplisert. Hvis man skal utsette testing på bakgrunn av noe sånt, så begrenser det utviklingen.
<si-m1> det begrenser utviklingen å irritere betabrukere så mye at de gir opp også
<jo-erlend> i det konkrete eksempelet, kan jeg antakelig være enig. Men som en regel, er det ikke sånn ting bør gjøres.
<jo-erlend> da er det mye viktigere at "kræsj"-varslingen får mer reelle merkelapper. Det at den sier at ting har kræsjet når de ikke har kræsjet, gir et inntrykk av et mye mer ustabilt system enn det i realiteten er. Det kan være demotiverende, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> måten de vises på er også slitsom. Det burde bare være en indikator, med mindre det er en alvorlig feil. Kræsjen du snakker om, var jo ikke noen alvorlig feil. Bare en irriterende varsling om en nærmest ubetydelig feil.
<si-m1> hadde ikke vært noe problem for min del så lenge det ikke var noe som dukket opp rett etter clean install
<si-m1> og traff _all_
<si-m1> alle
<jo-erlend> med andre ord; hvis du ikke hadde blitt varslet om feilen, så hadde det vært greit at det ble kalt en beta?
<si-m1> nei
<jo-erlend> hvilke konsekvenser hadde feilen i seg selv for deg?
<si-m1> at jeg ikke visste om ting virket eller ikke
<jo-erlend> pga varslingen. Ingenting annet?
<si-m1> siden den dukket opp hver gang jeg startet softwarecenter og lignende
<si-m1> og hver gang jeg prøvde å sende inn feilrapport
<si-m1> kom den også
<jo-erlend> ja, men da er det selve varslingen som irriterer deg.
<si-m1> tja..
<si-m1> hvis et program kræsjer
<si-m1> så bør den jo gi en melding
<jo-erlend> den bør gi melding uansett.
<si-m1> det som irriterte meg var at ting kræsja etter clean install
<si-m1> standard ting
<si-m1> inkl, forsøk på å rapportere feil
<si-m1> det er funksjonalitet som er kritisk for en betatest
<si-m1> det er lov å teste slik før man lanserer en beta
<jo-erlend> men meldingene bør gi bedre mening, som jeg har prøvd å si en stund. Hvis et program virkelig kræsjer, så må den selvsagt gi beskjed om det. Men hvis du ikke får autofokus på et inputfelt på en hjemmeside på grunn av en feil i javascriptet, så bør ikke meldingen si at "programmet har kræsjet". Da bør den si at utviklere bør ta en kikk på dette.
<si-m1> ja, men jeg snakker om meldinger som sier at "PROGRAMMET KRÆSJA AKA SEGFAULT"
<si-m1> segfault betyr ikke noe annet enn at programmet kræsja uansett hvordan du vender på det
<jo-erlend> ja. Dialogen sier nøyaktig det hvis det er en helt ubetydelig feil uten reelle konsekvenser også.
<si-m1> så, dialogen sier segfault når det er en ubetydelig feil?
<jo-erlend> det er et problem, fordi det gir et inntrykk av at ting kræsjer hele tiden, selvom det ikke er tilfelle.
<si-m1> right..
<jo-erlend> den sier ikke segfault, nei. Den sier at "X har kræsjet".
<si-m1> ser definisjonen din av ubetydelig er rimelig vid
<si-m1> jo, den sier segfault
<jo-erlend> jeg ga et eksempel på ubetydelig feil. For eksempel at du ikke får autofokus på gulesider.no
<si-m1> jeg snakker, og har alltid snakket om SEGFAULT i beta
<si-m1> fra clean install
<jo-erlend> dialogen sier _ikke_ segfault ved en javascript feil i en hjemmeside.
<si-m1> på programmet som faktisk skal rapportere inn feilen
<si-m1> nei
<jo-erlend> si-m1, prøver du å misforstå eller vri på ordene?
<si-m1> det er du som snakker om javascript her
<si-m1> ikke jeg
<jo-erlend> hvis du får 100 meldinger som ser _nesten_ identiske ut og bare én av dem faktisk er en segfault og alle sier at programmet har kræsjet, så er det lett å tro at den meldingen alltid betyr segfault, sier jeg. Jeg sier ingenting om hva øynene dine har sett eller hva som har skjedd med programmene dine.
<si-m1> jepp, enig i det
<si-m1> men det er en annen diskusjon
<jo-erlend> vel... jeg er ikke helt sikker på det, men ettersom vi er ferdige med den syklusen uansett, spiller det liten rolle. :)
<si-m1> i alle fall, å sjekke at ikke betaen spammer segfaults ved feilrapporteringsverktøy før man slipper betaen er en god ide.
<si-m1> *ved bruk av
<jo-erlend> tja. Beta er et navn, ingenting annet.
<si-m1> så du mener release også er et navn og ikke annet
<si-m1> ingen forventninger involvert
<jo-erlend> nei, for det er rettet mot ikke-utviklere.
<si-m1> beta er rettet mot brukere
<si-m1> ikke utviklere
<si-m1> men utviklere er også brukere
<jo-erlend> Beta har ikke en universell betydning mellom prosjekter. Se på GMail, for eksempel.
<si-m1> joda, det har det.. den er bare noget vag
<jo-erlend> jeg anser beta for å være et signal om at det er greit for utviklere på et litt høyere nivå å begynne å kikke på det. Man bør i hvertfall være i stand til å kunne rapportere en seriøs bug. En beta av Ubuntu er ikke sammenliknbart med en beta av Winndows.
<si-m1> det er noe annet å lansere noe som beta enn å la et prosjekt være i beta
<brik> noen som har noen erfaringer med flash på 64-bit?
<jo-erlend> brik, dårlig spørsmål. Jeg bruker det.
<jo-erlend> men jeg aner ikke hva du lurer på :)
<brik> så det går an å få det til å fungere da ja
<jo-erlend> jada.
<brik> gjorde du noe spesielt når du installerte det?
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg installerte pluginen manuelt. Det var noe rart med oppgraderingen, så det funka ikke på vanlig vis.
<jo-erlend> dvs, den ble installert, men av en eller annen grunn, funka den bare ikke.
<si-m1> de har fikset den nuh
<brik> en kamerat har problemer med lagg, så den installerte seg vel ok, bare ikke helt brukelig
<si-m1> ah, det har jeg ikke testa
<si-m1> var hele pakken som var brukket en stund
<si-m1> ii  adobe-flashplugin                      11.0.1.152-0oneiric1                   Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> noen har glemt å oppdatere beskrivelsefeltet
<brik> :>
<Malin> Berge: er det du som er på pvv?
<Berge> NÃ¥? Nei.
<Malin> Berge: ah, okey, da er det en her som ligna litt :p
<Malin> turte ikke spørre han.....
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> :)
<Malin> Berge: jeg har jo bare møtt deg såvidt en gang, i 2009 :p for nesten nøyaktig 2år siden, så ikke godt å huske, også lignet fyren her på et bilde av deg, men ser ut som han heter Terje eller noe han som er her
<jo-erlend> han "ser ut som han heter Terje"? Hvis han likner så fælt, så må vel Berge også set ut som om han heter Terje da? :)
<Berge> Jeg skjønte hvilken Terje det måtte være snakk om. Vi ligner ikk, dog (-:
<jo-erlend> kanskje bedre å se ut som du heter Terje enn å se Nils ut?
<Malin> :p
<Malin> Berge: godt mulig, bare jeg som eh.. husker veldig feil og sånt :)
<Malin> dessuten så så jeg det fordi jeg tittet på skjermen hans, at det stod Terje der :p
<jo-erlend> er du skjermkikker? :)
<Malin> ja.....
<Malin> jeg har en greie for skjermer....
<Malin> neida
<jo-erlend> heh, det var en fyr som satt og kikket meg over skulderen da jeg tok toget. Han bare lurte på hva jeg drev med.
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> ja
<Malin> jeg bruker aldri å se sånn for å stalke eller noe :S
<Malin> men når jeg tar tog, fly, buss, whatever og har oppe laptoppen, så håper jeg jo noen ser da, så de ser hvor awesome ubuntu er ^^
<jo-erlend> :)
<superos> Da har vi endelig et oppsett som er snappy og som ikke kjører vifta for fulle mugger på min netbook: http://bildr.no/view/1003702
<silverarrow> desktop litt som apple maskin
<silverarrow> fin
<silverarrow> er det ubuntu?
<silverarrow> eller noe helt annet
<jo-erlend> finnes jo mengder av sånne paneler i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> brb -- nye fikser.
<Skinfakse> Jeg er midt i en oppgradering til 11.10 på en laptop nå, men etter å ha vekket den fra en skjermsparer er skjermen helt blank.
<Skinfakse> Eller, musa vises på skjermen, men den er ellers blank.
<Skinfakse> Ctrl - Alt - F2 fungerer, men det hjelper ikke å gå tilbake igjen.
<silverarrow> er det terminal vidu?
<silverarrow> eller bare svart
<silverarrow> vindu*
<jo-erlend> Skinfakse, prøv alt+f2 og "killall gnome-screensaver"
<jo-erlend> unnskyld. Jeg leste feil. Skriv inn det i alt+ctrl+f2-terminalen din.
<silverarrow> sudo service gnome session restart?
<Skinfakse> Trikset til jo-erlend gjorde ingenting.
<silverarrow> not sure what the install cd uses
<jo-erlend> silverarrow, i hvertfall ikke det.
<silverarrow> beklager, for mye engelsk i dag
<silverarrow> lol
<jo-erlend> Skinfakse, dette er et installert system som du oppgraderer direkte? Ikke noe live-sesjon fra usb eller noe sånt?
<Skinfakse> Bildet fra c-a-f2-terminalen blir igjen etter at jeg går tilbake til skrivebordet, men musa kommer over det.
<Skinfakse> Det er et installert system. Dualboot med Vista.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Hva mente du med det siste du sa? Henger teksten igjen når du bytter mellom alt+ctrl+f2 og f7?
<Skinfakse> Jeg har hatt den samme bugen tidligere, men først nå er det et stort problem, fordi jeg ikke kan reboote uten å avbryte en viktig oppgradering.
<Skinfakse> Ja, bildet fra forrige skjerm henger igjen.
<jo-erlend> det har jeg aldri opplevd. Snåle greier.
<Skinfakse> Musepekeren endrer seg over det området av skjermen hvor det egentlig er tekst.
<Skinfakse> Så jeg får inntrykk av at alt fungerer unntatt bildet.
<jo-erlend> altså... Ser du den samme teksten, eller antar du at bildet henger igjen fordi det er helt svart?
<Skinfakse> Jeg ser den samme teksten, inkludert kommandoen jeg skrev på prompten.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Har du rapportert det der?
<Skinfakse> Med en gang problemet oppstod var det bildet fra skjermspareren som hang igjen.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Kan du kjøre "ps ax | grep gnome-screensaver" og se om du får opp noe?
<Skinfakse> Det skjedde etter at skjermen hadde skrudd seg av, hvis det betyr noe.
<jo-erlend> eventuelt "killall -9 gnome-screensaver"
<Skinfakse> ps ax ... gir «19272 tty2    S+    0:00 grep --color=auto gnome-screensaver»
<jo-erlend> ok. Det er ikke den som har skylda denne gang, altså.
<Skinfakse> Den andre gir no process found
<Skinfakse> Nå har harddisklyset slutta å blinke så mye, så jeg tror jeg har fått opp en dialogboks. :P
<Skinfakse> Ekstra trykk på tror.
<Skinfakse> Eller kanskje ikke, det begynte igjen.
<Skinfakse> Og slutta. Beklager at jeg stresser litt. :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> ok. Hva hvis du prøver å trykke alt+f2 i desktopen og skrive inn compiz --replace i blinde?
<Skinfakse> Niks.
<jo-erlend> Skinfakse, ok. I consollet du kan skrive inn, prøv "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace". Se om det hjelper. Ellers er jeg tom for forslag, tror jeg.
<Skinfakse> fikk mange advarsler og feilmeldinger fra gconf, har ikke fått ny prompt ennå.
<jo-erlend> nei, det skal du ikke få. Prøv å bytte til a+c+f7 nå.
<jo-erlend> det som skal skje, er at du får opp vinduer og sånt, men ikke noe shell.
<Skinfakse> Samme gamle regla.
<jo-erlend> regla?
<jo-erlend> altså, ingenting nyttig på skjermen?
<Skinfakse> Nei, det eneste som hinter til det som skjer på skjermen er musepekeren.
<Skinfakse> Den blir en strek over «detaljer»-delen av oppgraderingsvinduet.
<jo-erlend> kan høres ut som et driver-problem, det der.
<jo-erlend> har du mulighet til å koble inn en ekstern skjerm?
<Skinfakse> Det er bare laptoper hos meg. :/
<jo-erlend> da er jeg tom for idéer, tror jeg. Du kan jo alltids prøve å trykke enter mange ganger, i håp om at det finnes standardverdier du kan godta :)
<Skinfakse> Remote desktop?
<jo-erlend> mulig at du kan prøve å trikse med xrandr eller noe.
<jo-erlend> Skinfakse, jeg tenkte på det. Kan være verdt et forsøk.
<Skinfakse> Da må jeg skru det på i blinde.
<jo-erlend> det bør være mulig.
<jo-erlend> et øyeblikk.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Nei, det funker ikke. Kanskje med vnc.
<Skinfakse> Oi! Plutselig omstart! Virker som om jeg slapp noen dialogbokser i det hele tatt!
<jo-erlend> vel... Det går an å håpe. :)
<Skinfakse> Det var ikke et håp, det var det som skjedde.
<Skinfakse> Takk for hjelpå
<jo-erlend> det virker ikke helt Ubuntuisk å reboote automatisk.
<Skinfakse> Takk for hjelpå
<jo-erlend> Skinfakse, det funka?
<Skinfakse> Takk for hjelpa uansett**
<jo-erlend> det der høres _veldig_ rart ut.
<jo-erlend> men brb
<Skinfakse> NÃ¥ har den boota inn i 10.11, og ingenting virker feil.
<Malin> 11.10 :p
<Malin> hender unity crasher hos meg, men jeg regner med litt barnesykdommer i alle fall frem til november kanskje
<jo-erlend> malin, gjør det? Hva mener du med kræsj?
<jo-erlend> det finnes noen oppdateringer i proposed. En av dem fikser noen bugs i unity og compiz.
<jo-erlend> wesnoth 1.9.9 er fint! :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: at vindusbehandleren låser seg
<Malin> en annen ting som av og til skjer, er at programbytteren (alt + tab) noen ganger ikke dukker opp mer når en trykker alt + tab
<Malin> jeg burde debugget det litt bedre, funnet ut når det skjer
<Malin> jo-erlend: er det? Jeg har ikke sjekket det ut, men er vel versjonen som er med i 11.10?
<Malin> kanskje jeg skal regne et matestykke til her, så ta en liten wesnoth-pause :D
<jo-erlend> nei, 1.9.9 er nyeste utviklingsversjon.
<jo-erlend> 1.8.6 som er i Ubuntu.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> hva er nytt i 1.9.9? versus 1.8.6?
<jo-erlend> grafikk og lyder. SÃ¥ er det endel raskere, virker det som.
<Malin> åj, er grafikken forbedret? ^^
<jo-erlend> mhm... Ikke radikalt, altså. Det er det samme spillet, men grafikken er bedre. Mer detaljer. Og lydene. Når jeg slår en ulverytter, så klynker den så jeg nesten synes synd på den :)
<Malin> åj :S
<Malin> dakars ulven
<Malin> ja, så ikke for meg at det var blitt 3D-grafikk, men kanskje jeg skulle installert 1.9.9 i ubuntu
<Malin> finnes det kanskje en ppa?
<Malin> eller må jeg bygge fra source?
<jo-erlend> finnes ppa. rhonda-wesnoth-devel-oneiric.list
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> uhrm.. Et øyeblikk.
<jo-erlend> https://launchpad.net/~rhonda/+archive/wesnoth-devel
<Malin> installerer den over stable, eller installerer den egen som heter devel?
<geirha> den har pakker som heter wesnoth-1.9*
<jo-erlend> åh. Vel. Den fra PPAen er nyere i alle fall :)
<Malin> ja, den installerer egen pakke :D
<Malin> og det så bedre ut på en måte ja
<Malin> nei, jeg er så sulten at jeg ikke klarer å fokusere her
<Malin> kanskje stikke hjem, eller i alle fall burde jeg jo handlet på butikken :p
<Malin> jo-erlend: jeg sa i sted at unity crasjet, og har funnet ut at det er compiz som "krasjer" jeg kan ikke se at jeg har gjort noe spesielt på forhånd da, men er jo i alle fall forskjell på om det er compiz eller unity
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-19
<virtuelv> Noen som vet hvordan jeg lar bluetooth defaulte til "av" i 11.10?
<virtuelv> er svært sjelden jeg har bruk for det
<Malin> kanksje du har på tastaturet? fn +  en eller annen bluetooth-knapp?
<Malin> men det er kanskje ikke sånn du vil gjøre det
<virtuelv> Malin: eksakt
<virtuelv> jeg kan jo allerede skru det av, men jeg er ikke så interessert i å måtte gjøre akkurat det fra gang til gang
<virtuelv> mulig jeg løser problemet permanent ved å gjøre det i bios
<virtuelv> kan egentlig ikke huske sist jeg trengte bluetooth til noe
<virtuelv> liksom ikke så nødvendig lenger, når telefonen min kan være trådløst tilgangspunkt
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: vet du hvorfor volumkontrollen i 11.10 har begynt å reagere så tregt?
<jo-erlend> virtuelv, jeg kjenner meg ikke igjen i det. Hva er det som reagerer tregt?
<jo-erlend> brb
<Malin> virtuelv: jau, det burde jo gå an å deaktivere på annet vis, men der er jeg blank. har aldri hatt en datamaskin med bluetooth på før
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: når jeg trykker volumknappene på min Lenovo X201, så tar det 0.3-0.5 sekunder før volumet faktisk endres
<virtuelv> lenger tid om jeg trykker flere ganger på knappen
<virtuelv> det går ikke an å begrense task-switcheren til å kun veksle på det nåværende workspacet?
<virtuelv> ja, jeg vet jeg kan skru på bias, men det er absolutt ikke det samme
<Malin> på pvv her, så er det mye motstand mot unity, men men
<superos1> pvv?
<superos1> pubuntu vunity vesktop?
<si-m1> programvareverkstedet
<si-m1> er vel mer generell motstand mot programvare som ikke virker
<geirha> Vi må vise vår avsky mot Unity. Commence operation Occupy Canonical!
<xt> namnet Unity er jo eit einaste stort trollkonsept!
<xt> It's splitting the community!!!
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> you can't have community without unity
<Berge> Commindiviuality.
<superos1> xt: Er du i mot enhet og samhold?
<Berge> Bare at jeg ikke kan skrive.
<xt> superos1: er du i mot å forstå poenget mitt?
<Berge> Jeg er for å være mot xt.
 * xt forener seg meg Berge
<Berge> xt: Dette ligner på en koalisjon!
<Berge> Nesten det samme som en kollisjon.
<xt> mykje det same.
<xt> Berge: har du boks som heiter Einskap ? :)
<Berge> hihi, nei
<Berge> Men godt forslag!
<Berge> Det kan bli neste.
<xt> Passer nok beste på *buntu
<Malin> programvareverkstedet. NTNU
<si-m1> Malin: jeg skulle gjerne hatt fikset Unity så den virker, kan jeg levere den hos dere?
<Malin> si-m1: hadde vært kjekt det :D
<Malin> jeg veit at unity enda ikke er perfekto, men det er jo mye bedre i 11.10, enn det var i 11.04 ^^
<virtuelv> Unity er et bra navn det, har sjelden sett så mange være forent mot noe i Linux-verdenen
<Kagee> hihi
<si-m1> heh
<xt> hihi
<xt> virtuelv +1
<Berge> virtuelv: Ganske forent mot BSD, da.
<superos1> xt: Prøvde egentlig å understreke poenget ditt.
<virtuelv> BSD is dying!
<Berge> Netcraft confirms it!
<superos1> Denne ser da helt grei ut for FreeBSD sin del http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/10/04/most-reliable-hosting-company-sites-in-september-2011.html
<Berge> Jah, det er OSet som avgjør sånt. Ikke driftsmiljø og kompetanse hos drifterne.
<xt> huhu
<Berge> Og oppetid er ikke alt (-:
<superos1> Du fant mange argument nå
<virtuelv> superos1: BSD is dying er et slashdot-meme fra gamledager
<virtuelv> tror ikke jeg har lest slashdot siden de begyne å bruke javascript
<Berge> Det er et meme fra før det het meme.
<xt> virtuelv: forever september
<Berge> Indeed.
<virtuelv> Berge: ordet meme er fra 1976
<xt> virtuelv: men vart ikkje brukt på den måten før inntil nyleg
<virtuelv> jeg fikk internetttilgang et år etter evig september begynte
<si-m1> såpass tidlig
<si-m1> byfolk altså
<si-m1> kunne vel fått internetttilgang tidligere, men fjerntakst var jo så dyrt
<si-m1> tror ikke lillehammer fikk lokal node før i 95 eller noe slikt
<geirha> Hva skal man med internett når det finnes så mange BBSer?
<si-m1> man kunne jo sende epost
<si-m1> til USA
<si-m1> til lokaltakst
<si-m1> og fix bbs lå jo i oslo eller noe, så ble fjerntakst der og
<si-m1> hvis man skulle sende epost via bbs
<si-m1> var heldigvis så heldig å ha The Pink Rabbit BBS på lokaltakst
<si-m1> frem til de flytta til gjøvik
<Malin> si-m1: spørs vel om noen på pvv fikser unity. Jeg tror de ville "løst" det ved å installere gnome2.x
<si-m1> dårlig verksted hvis du leverer nybilen og får en eldre modell tilbake :D
<jo-erlend> malin, det finnes temmelig mange andre shells for gnome 3 da. Å installere Gnome 2 fordi du ikke liker Unity, er omtrent som å kjøpe mac fordi du ikke er så glad i firefox.
<jo-erlend> jeg kan forresten ikke forstå at det finnes folk som _liker_ gnome-panel 2. Det må være det dårligste panelet vi har i Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> noen som har en idé for hvordan jeg kan få en trådløs tilkobling til å feile? Jeg har lyst til å fremprovosere en bug som visstnok gjør at en uprivilegert bruker kan lese passordet satt opp av en admin når nettverket faller ut.
<Kagee> flytte deg langt fra en sender?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det er litt upraktisk her. :)
<Kagee> flytt senderen unna deg.
<Kagee> dvs, kast den ut av vinduet
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> noen som vet om ubiquity gir deg spørsmål om hvilken disk du vil ha grub på? Det må vel være mulig? Jeg kan ikke huske å ha sett noen valg for det.
<Kagee> mener den spør på slutten
<geirha> Har tradisjonelt vært på siste steget, hvor man trykker på en "Advanced"-knapp for å få grub-valgene.
<Malin> virker ikke som x2go likte at jeg oppgraderte til 11.10
<Malin> hadde jeg bare fått ut en feilmelding, men neida
<jo-erlend> hva mener du?
<jo-erlend> malin, det er ikke så nyttig å bare si at noe ikke funker.
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke så fryktelig merkelig at du ikke får kjørt Gnome Panel når du ikke har Gnome Panel installert, for eksempel. Så du må nok konfigurere den til å bruke Unity 2D isteden.
<jo-erlend> tviler på at det er noe i X ellers som skulle forårsake noen problemer med X2go.
<Malin> jo-erlend: hm du har et poeng eller to
<Malin> det som skjer er at alt ser normalt ut i outputen i terminalen, den starter opp sesjon og sånt, men jeg får ikke se den
<Malin> så jeg får ikke opp noe gui
<Malin> eller terminal eller noe
<jo-erlend> hva hvis du prøver å kjøre gnome-terminal rotløst, for eksempel?
<Malin> ah, så jeg må stille på den så den bruker unity2d :) hm
<Malin> fra x2go?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> bare for å utelukke feilkonfigurert sesjon.
<Malin> ja, hvordan kan jeg få den til å bruke unity2d?
<jo-erlend> sjekk at x2go funker først.
<Malin> oki
<jo-erlend> hehe, Unity/Ubuntu-hatet tar jo _helt_ av: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69436/is-there-an-ubuntu-forum-where-honesty-is-permitted
<Malin> ja, det merkes at mange hater unity
<Malin> nei, får ikke opp noe gnome-terminal
<jo-erlend> ...
<jo-erlend> hva gjør du?
<jo-erlend> hva skjer?
<Malin> det jeg får ut i terminalen er dette: http://pastebin.com/fhuMA9kf
<jo-erlend> "x2gostartagent 800x600 adsl 16m-jpeg-9 unix-kde-depth_24 us pc105/us 1 R TERMINAL" <-- synes det ser ut som at du har prøvd å starte kde?
<Malin> det er standardopplegg om jeg prøver å starte gnome så står det også, men kan jo sjekke det der nermere
<Malin> får ikke stilt spesifikt vekk kde tror jeg
<Malin> har valgt gnome-desktop
<Malin> elle rom jeg velger det, så står det ikke kde noe annet sted :s
<jo-erlend> hvorfor har du valgt gnome desktop? Du ønsker å _ikke_ kjøre noe desktop, men bare et program, som for eksempel gnome-terminal.
<Malin> ja, jeg har prøvd begge deler
<Malin> nå var upresis
<Malin> har også prøvd å starte ed singel program og skrevet gnome-terminal
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/CYunUmx7
<Malin> gnome-terminal
<jo-erlend> og absolutt ingenting skjer?
<jo-erlend> kan jo ta en kikk. Det er en stund siden jeg så på x2go.
<Malin> det skjer absolutt ikke noe etter det
<Malin> ikke noe output i den terminalen man får opp inne i selve x2go heller
<Malin> det der er alt jeg får, og er i vanlig gnome-terminal. (startet x2go fra terminal)
<jo-erlend> altså... Du prøver å kjøre gnome-terminal på serveren?
<Malin> ja
<Malin> men du fikk det til hos deg?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke installert enda. Holder på å installere en vm nå.
<Malin> ah :)
<jo-erlend> haha, desktopen min er _bokstavlig talt_ varmere enn varmeovnen. :)
<jo-erlend> nå jobber den godt. Jeg tar opp en screencast av installasjonen. Det krever sikkert litt ekstra.
<Malin> forøvrig er serveren min 10.04
<jo-erlend> uh...
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> javel, ja. Jeg antok at det var den du hadde oppgradert.
<jo-erlend> i såfall kan du jo prøve med en annen klient, eller å logge inn fra en gjestesesjon så du er sikker på at det ikke er noe konfigurasjon som forstyrrer.
<Malin> altså logge inn i guest på klienten min, så logge til serveren via x2go der? :) Det kan jeg prøve
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Malin> eh
<jo-erlend> ja. Altså å logge inn som en gjestebruker i ubuntuen din og koble til serveren derfra.
<Malin> altså gjeste-sesjonen til klienten? (min laptop? )
<jo-erlend> da har du ingen konfigurasjoner som forstyrrer.
<Malin> aha, ja, nettopp
<Malin> nei, skjedde ikke noe der heller. Det samme skjedde der som i sted
<jo-erlend> spennende.
<jo-erlend> fabelaktig deilig at gtk-recordmydesktop ikke tillater deg å pause rendringen....
<jo-erlend> eller encoding, mener jeg.
<silverlightning> skikkelig pes?
<Malin> ehe
<jo-erlend> temmelig belastet nå. :)
<Berge> nice den ned?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> malin, funker her.
<Malin> ah, da er det her noe er feil :S
<Malin> så kanskje få rensket vekk x2go totalt
<Malin> og reinstallert
<jo-erlend> rart at du ikke får opp så mye som et svart vindu.
<jo-erlend> prøv klienten til Mike Gabriel, hvis du finner den.
<Malin> ja, det kan jeg jo
<Malin> ja, få rikke noe sort vindu eller noe :S
<Malin> tenker du på den som startes fra terminal og heter pyhoca-cli?
<Malin> den virker heller ikke, eller får samme resultatet der da
<jo-erlend> «   - Really reverts the UI change that was still uploaded even if we had
<jo-erlend>       reverted it…» <-- herlig :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: er det f.eks. i ~/.ssh at jeg skal slette alt av configfiler, og evt. noen flere steder? Det virket jo ikke fra gjestebrukeren
<Malin> syntes det alltid er en del rart med x2go jeg
<jo-erlend> hvis det ikke funka med gjestebrukeren, så er det ikke noe poeng å slette noe som helst.
<jo-erlend> hvor har du installert x2go fra?
<Malin> tror det er den stable-ppaen, men det ble oppdatert da jeg oppgraderte til 11.10
<Malin> http://ppa.launchpad.net/x2go/stable/ubuntu
<Malin> den her
<Malin> så er stable
<Malin> har prøvd å avinstallere for å reintallere og en av pakkene (nå husker jeg ikke i farten hvilken) var brukket :S
<Malin> så fikk ikke gjort en reinstallasjon heller
<Malin> f.eks. når jeg kjører aptitude search x2go, så står det en p på x2goclient selv om den er installert, og da skal det egentlig stå i der
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/PSf4c3nd
<silverlightning> Malin, husker du den dataoverføringstesten?
<jo-erlend> åh, ok. Jeg brukte den fra x2go.org.
<silverlightning> ble den god nok til å vises?
<Malin> jo-erlend: jeg kan jo bytte til x2go.org sin, men trodde det var noe rart der også, at det var derfor jeg byttet, men jeg bytter og ser
<Malin> silverlightning: jeg kan sjekke
<silverlightning> hva er best, irc, msn eller e-mail for å sende saker og ting?
<xt> irc
<silverlightning> eventuelt posten med frimerke
<Malin> av de tre er jeg enig med xt
<silverlightning> hmm, ok
<Malin> silverlightning: den spiller av her :)
<Malin> men var noe feil med avi-indexering, så vlc måtte repaerere det, men kan jo være pga at den ikke ble sendt 100%, men 99%, hvem veit
<silverlightning> muligens den funker da
<Malin> jeg får i alle fall spilt av :)
<silverlightning> jeg husker jeg kom tilbake til maskinen og overføringsvinduet var tomt
<Malin> ah
<silverlightning> ingen "finished" eller "done"
<Malin> men jeg har to filer, begge lot seg spille av, men om jeg har alt aner jeg ikke
<silverlightning> jeg gjore en feil med den første, da stoppet jeg den ved en feiltakelse
<Malin> jo-erlend: denne repoen du bruker i ubuntu 11.10? http://www.x2go.org/index.php?id=7
<silverlightning> men den andre var det liksom ikke meg som gjorde noe annet enn å starte den.l
<silverlightning> jeg satser på at irc overføring funker, og noenlunde på litelig
<silverlightning> takk for hjelpen Malin
<Malin> bare hyggelig silverlightning
<Malin> det er pakken x2gobindings jeg ikke blir kvitt (ikke får avinstallert)
<Malin> nei, får knote mer med x2go en anne da,g nå må jeg sove
<Malin> natti
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-20
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu Norge. Still spørsmål og vent på svar. | Ubuntu er syv år gammel!
<carestad> "You are not allowed to post new content in the forum" :-(
<carestad> @ ubuntu.no/forum
<jo-erlend> carestad, send en mail til slimg@iggu.no
<jo-erlend> beklager... iggu.org
<pider> har av en eller annen grunn fått to sidemenyer oppå hverandre på venstre side, hvordan skal jeg få vekk den øverste?
<pider> den gamle ligger under den nye?
<pider> kan dytte vekk den ene med et vindu, legger ut noen skjermdump
<pider> <a href='http://bildr.no/view/1005606'>http://bildr.no/view/1005606</a>
<pider> <a href='http://bildr.no/view/1005606'>http://bildr.no/view/1005606</a>
<jo-erlend> pider, jeg ser bra en?
<pider> den øverste kan dyttes vekk og en annen kommer til syne under
<jo-erlend> hmm.. Interessant. Se om du har unity-2d-launcher kjørende?
<pider> du kan se at de er forskjellige på bilde
<jo-erlend> jeg kan ikke se det. Hva ser jeg etter?
<jo-erlend> men jeg tror deg når du sier det. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri hørt om det før. Det eneste jeg kan forestille meg kan skje, er at du kjører Unity, men av en eller annen grunn har gått unity-2d-launcher i tillegg.
<pider> jeg tror jeg har valgt unity 2d
<jo-erlend> du får bare opp én dash?
<jo-erlend> launcheren i unity tillater deg å dra et ikon ut av selve launcheren, mens den i Unity 2D bare lar deg dra dem opp og ned innenfor launcheren. Det kan være en test.
<pider> ja, men den andre lå helt oppe i menylinjen, nå er den en egen stor firkant
<jo-erlend> hmm? Jeg mener ikke knappen, men selve visningen.
<pider> kansje jeg må logge ut og ikke velge vanlig ubuntu?
<pider> ikke velge unity 2d mente jeg
<jo-erlend> det der er en bug, så det hadde vært fint hvis du prøver å bekrefte hva som skjer først.
<jo-erlend> kan du se etter om du kjører både unity og noe som heter unity-2d-*?
<pider> hvordan finner jeg ut det
<jo-erlend> ps ax | grep compiz
<jo-erlend> ps ax | grep unity-2d-
<jo-erlend> den skulle nekte å gjøre det, men...
<pider> ps ax | grep compiz : 8290 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<pider> ps ax | grep unity-2d- : 1970 ?        Sl     0:11 unity-2d-launcher
<pider>  1971 ?        Sl     0:05 unity-2d-panel
<pider>  7825 ?        Sl     0:04 /usr/bin/unity-2d-places
<pider>  8305 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto unity-2d-
<pider> vi tar den en gang til
<pider> per@per-notebook:~$ ps ax | grep compiz
<pider>  8290 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<pider> per@per-notebook:~$ ps ax | grep unity-2d-
<pider>  1970 ?        Sl     0:11 unity-2d-launcher
<pider>  1971 ?        Sl     0:05 unity-2d-panel
<pider>  7825 ?        Sl     0:04 /usr/bin/unity-2d-places
<pider>  8305 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto unity-2d-
<pider> per@per-notebook:~$
<jo-erlend> hmm.
<jo-erlend> da var i hvertfall det avkreftet.
<jo-erlend> kan du gjøre noe med den launcheren som ikke går bort i det hele tatt, eller virker det som at grafikken bare henger igjen på en måte?
<pider> du kan se at det er 11.04 programvaresentert som ligger under
<jo-erlend> 11.10, mener du?
<pider> nei se på bilde nr2 så ser du at det 11.04som ligger under
<jo-erlend> å, du limte bare inn ett bilde isted.
<pider> fant ut av det nå, har brukt et bilde fra en skjermdump som bakgrunn!!!!!!! litt flaut
<jo-erlend> hahaha, herlig :)
<SlimG> sniker meg inn og ler litt av den jeg óg :)
<pider> skikkelig flau, rødmer her jeg sitter
<jo-erlend> det gjør jeg og, men det er av latter :>
<SlimG> Standarspøk man tar på andre på LAN parties :)
<pider> slutt å mobbe kammeraten din
<jo-erlend> fikk i allefall dobbeltsjekket at Unity 2D vil nekte å kjøre hvis du allerede kjører Unity :)
<pider> ;-)
<SlimG> Noen som spiller spill på Desura her?
<jo-erlend> det vet jeg ikke hva er engang. Har spilt endel Wesnoth i det siste :)
<SlimG> Steam alternativ som har en betaklient til linux som fungerer bra
<SlimG> dvs. platform der du kjøper og laster ned spill
<Malin> er launchpad nede? ppa-ene derifra ser ut til å feile
<Malin> står i aptitude update at: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<Malin>   404  Not Found
<jo-erlend> http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<SlimG> når du oppdaterer? eller når du forsøker å installere pakker?
<jo-erlend> den er oppe.
<jo-erlend> malin, hvilket ppa? Det kan jo tenkes at eieren har fjernet det.
<SlimG> eller at din pakkeliste peker på en eldre versjon av en pakke som er fjernet fra ppaen
<jo-erlend> mhm
<Malin> skjedde for både handbrake sin ppa + tualatrix
<Malin> men godt mulig ppaen er nede eller fjernet ja :)
<Malin> bare pussig begge er tatt ned samme dag
<pider> hei alle mine ubuntuvenner, takk for hjelpen! :-S
<Malin> tror jeg har funnet ut problemet. Det er ingen oneiric-pakker for ppa-et enda, og da er det jo ikke noe særlig når det står: oneiric der :)
<jo-erlend> pider, hehe, bare hyggelig. Morsomt å kunne avkrefte en Unity-bug for en gangs skyld :)
<jo-erlend> synes det er tullete at man ikke lenger kan rapportere bugs uten at man vet et nøyaktig pakkenavn. Gjestebrukere kan ikke bruke IM fordi de ikke har noen nøkkelring, for eksempel. Det er jo ikke en gnome-keyring bug. Det er heller ikke noen bug i Empathy eller Telepathy. Så hvordan skal den rapporteres?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Kanskje man kan bruke ubuntu-desktop?
<Malin> hehe, buggen ligger nok i pakken ubuntu-desktop :p men det er jo en metapakke :D
<Malin> men det er jo rett ;)
<jo-erlend> brb -- teste en bug :)
<jo-erlend> malin, bruker du Unity?
<jo-erlend> i såfall, vil du gjøre meg en tjeneste og åpne en video, lukke den, åpne files-linsen ved å trykke super+f og trykke enter uten å skrive inn noe?
<jo-erlend> si meg hva som skjer i såfall.
<Malin> jo-erlend: jau
<Malin> det kan jeg gjøre
<Malin> altså åpne en random video på pc-en?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<Malin> videoen dukket opp over recents
<jo-erlend> mhm. Trykk enter uten å skrive inn noe.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> videoen starter :)
<jo-erlend> ah?
<jo-erlend> ok. Det er det som er ment å skje. Det er det som ikke skjer her. Den åpner Nautilus i modermappen isteden.
<Malin> pussige er når jeg søkte opp ting når jeg trykker kun super, for så å finne et program, må jeg trykke enter type to ganger
<Malin> å
<Malin> pussig
<jo-erlend> what? Det er feil. Det skal være nok å trykke enter én gang.
<jo-erlend> unntaket er hvis hovedseksjonen bruker et tregt skop, sånn at den ikke har rukket å vise data for "" enda.
<Malin> skal gjøre en test her jeg :)
<Malin> du, det er nok noe annet som er grunnen her :)
<Malin> det virket nå i alle fall
<Malin> så har vel med at jeg har noe rusk liggende som er avinstallert, hvor ikonet ligger igjen tipper jeg
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Malin> altså avinstallerte programmer, der ikonet til programmet enda ligger i systemet og dukker opp når jeg trykker super, så søker opp navnet på et program
<Malin> men da burde det jo ikke starte om jeg trykker to ganger :S
<Malin> det var jo ikke logisk
<Malin> klarer ikke å reprodusere det jeg
<jo-erlend> ... og du oppgraderte fra 11.04, ikke sant?
<Malin> ja
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-21
<Malin> nei, får ikke wine til å virke heller jeg :S så jeg tror jeg skal kjøre en clean install av 11.10 på denne
<Malin> kjører jeg f.eks. wine fra command line får jeg
<Malin> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<Malin> til tross for at det ligger i mappen der, for det har jeg sjekket :) hehe
<krosenvold> Har et litt artig problem; byttet fra nvidia til ATI kort, og haraatt opp desktoppen etter aa ha slettet xorg.conf
<krosenvold> Men naar jeg BOOTER (foer desktop kommer opp) er all "teksten" i fullstendig feil modus
<krosenvold> Noe som skremmer livskiten av meg, siden jeg da ikke har noe konsoll som funker
<krosenvold> etteraa ha skiftet skjermkort har jeg naa feil skjerm-modus mens ubuntu booter (rett etter grub). Hvor styres dette ?
<krosenvold> Det er riktig saa fort X kommer opp
<Sakarias> tipper det styres av grub
<Malin> en kan stille inn oppløsninga på grub og bootloaderen i grub mener jeg, men nøyaktig hvor er jeg litt usikker på i farten
<Malin> er oppløsninga rett etter bot?
<Malin> *boot
<Malin> Tipper det er snakk om nvidia-kort?
<Malin> krosenvold: mulig du kan endre det her: /etc/default/grub
<Malin> etter endring: sudo update-grub
<krosenvold> Malin: jeg byttet fra nvidia til ati
<krosenvold> En helt annen ting er at de proprietære driverne ikek vil laste fordi det tydeligvis å gjøres noe mer enn å slette xrog.conf
<krosenvold> xorg.conf
<krosenvold> Men det kan jeg leve med siden jeg får de åpne driverne
<Malin> ah
<Malin> ja, jeg har ingen erfaring med ati og ubuntu desverre
<Malin> men mulig en kan endre de tingene i fila jeg viste deg
<krosenvold> Jeg har prøvd nå
<krosenvold> Men gjorde det remote-fra saa jeg faar se etterpåå
<Malin> ah , okey
<Malin> nei, jeg skal gjøre en rein install her, men tar jo vare på home da
<Malin> pussig, men etter jeg reintallerte Ubuntu (11.10) rein install, men med samme /home så får jeg altså ikke installert noe i softwarecenter :|
<Malin> trykker install, og ingenting sjker
<Malin> skjer
<Malin> ser ut som det er en del oppdateringer nå, så jeg får installere de og se om ting skjer
<Malin> jo, den har en oppdatering til software center, så får krysse fingra
<Malin> under upgrade, fikk jeg: Setting up software-center (5.0.1.5) ...
<Malin> WARNING:softwarecenter.db.update:setlocale failed with 'unsupported locale setting'
<Malin> problemet ser ut til at software-center ikke spør om passord når man trykker på install på en pakke i software center
<Malin> ser ut til at det går igjen i andre programmer også, som software-sources
<geirha> Hm. SÃ¥ den lagrer noe konfigurasjon i hjemmekatalogen din da, kanskje.
<Malin> mulig ?
<geirha> ls -d .*software* .config/*software*
<geirha> Noen treff der?
<Malin> ja
<Malin> .config/softwareceneter og .config/software-center
<geirha> Lukk software-center hvis det er åpent, og endre navn eller fjern de to katalogene
<Malin> og så starte software center etterpå?
<Malin> jeg bare fjernet katalogene jeg :)
<geirha> Ja. Vet ikke hva den lagrer i de filene, men skader ikke å prøve.
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/6XGdULiF
<Malin> jeg startet opp igjen etter å ha fjernet de mappene
<Malin> samme som skjer, og her er output fra terminal
<geirha> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed  høres ut som synderen
<Malin> ja
<geirha> ps -ef | grep polkit
<geirha> Har du en polkit-gnome-authentication-agent kjørende?
<Malin> ikke det jeg kjenner til selv
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/X46RnAKQ
<geirha> ps -ef | grep polkit  ville listet den i så fall
<Malin> da ser det ut til at jeg har det
<geirha> Ok. Jeg har en sånn kjørende her, så det er sikkert fordi den ikke kjører at software-center ikke virker.
<Malin> men kjører den hos meg?
<Malin> jeg postet output fra terminalen
<Malin> og om den ikke gjør, hvordan får jegden til å kjøre?
<Malin> virker som det går igjen for alt som trenger root
<geirha> Den kjører ikke hos deg
<Malin> ah :S
<geirha> Den skal vel startes automagisk når du logger inn, men den feiler sikkert av en eller annen grunn.
<Malin> ja... :S
<geirha> Jeg ville kikket i .xsession-errors etter spor.
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/6fU9uYBj
<geirha> Hm. Ser ikke noe som skriker.
<Malin> nei
<geirha> Prøv å starte den manuelt:  /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/KDrXdKGw
<geirha> Ikke som root
<Malin> ah
<Malin> nå spurte den om passord :D
<Malin> nice
<Malin> da får jeg se om jeg får den prosessen til å kjøre også etter en reboot
<Malin> jeg må jo si tusen takk :D :D
<Malin> ^^
<geirha> Malin: Det fungerte etter en omstart?
<geirha> Kanskje en av oppdateringene fikset det.
<Malin> geirha: nei, jeg har lagt den til i lista over programmer som skal starte ved boot
<Malin> ser ikke ut som noen oppdateringer har fiksa det i alle fall
<geirha> Merkelig.
<Malin> nå har jeg installert steam her og fikset counter strike (er på lan) spent på vhordan det går... for steam tar 80% av cpuen min ca
<Malin> geirha: jeg testet i alle fall etter en reboot og da virket det ikke, men jeg skal debugge det litt mer utover kvelden/natten
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-22
<hjd> Logger fra denne ukens Ubuntu OpenWeek ligger på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek hvis noen gikk glipp av noe.
<jo-erlend> 5 år support på LTS desktops høres bra ut, synes jeg.
<vlt> jo-erlend: På desktop nå også?
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> det er planen.
<jo-erlend> det har jeg ment hele tiden. De kan heller redusere støttetiden for ikke-LTS til ett år.
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om det er en spikret beslutning enda.
<hjd> lurer på hvordan det blir med tanke på at de da må støtte flere LTSer samtidig...
<hjd> angående redusere støttetiden til vanlige utgivelser til et år vet jeg ikke helt. Jeg lurer på om de har noe statistikk på hvor fort folk oppgraderer til neste versjon når den kommer eller hvor mange som holder seg til eldre versjoner. (Dog jeg vet heller ikke hvor representativ slik statisikk ville vært, bla med tanke på natty/unity)
<Malin> tror det ville vært mindre klaging på ting om folk som liker at ting er stødig og stabilt holdt seg til lts-utgavene
<Malin> er jo en grunn til at man la til unity i 11.04, og ikke i 10.04, en ting er jo at det ikke var ferdig, men så er det ikke stabilt nok og sånt enda heller. Blitt temmelig bra nå da
<hjd> Malin: på den andre siden får jo Debian mye pepper for at de stabile versjonene har så gamle versjoner av programmene, så det virker som noen kommer til å være misfornøyde uansett.
<jo-erlend> det blir jo endel ekstra arbeid i forbindelse med oppgradering. 12.04 må kunne oppgraderes direkte til 16.04, for eksempel. Ellers er jo noe av poenget borte.
<jo-erlend> det er nok endel bedrifter som vil foretrekke å oppgradere hvert femte år.
<hjd> Jeg tenkte mer på at bugrapporter og oppdateringer må håndteres for tre LTS-versjoner samtidig sammenlignet med to per i dag.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Ja, det er helt klart mer arbeid.
<hjd> Det gjør de jo forsåvidt for servere allerede, men jeg vil tro det dekker et mindre utvalg programmer.
<jo-erlend> ja, det er helt klart mye mindre. Jeg ser ingen verdi i å støtte ikke-LTSer så lenge, så de bør kunne frigjøre endel ressurser hvis de går ned til 12 måneder.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Du kan ikke hoppe over versjoner med ikke-LTSer uansett og seks måneder bør være nok til å la neste versjon modnes før du oppgraderer.
<Malin> syntes i alle fall nettleser, kontoråpakke, flash, java og sånt bør oppgradere seg til nyere versjoner, også i en lts
<hjd> Malin: jeg er forsåvidt enig med deg, men det er litt slippery slope "hvis x oppgraderes, hvorfor får vi ikke ny versjon av y?"
<hjd> det er vel (i hvertfall delvis) det SRU/backports adresserer...
<Malin> hjd: ja... det skal ikke være lett :)
<hjd> det skal ikke det. :p Men jeg tror LTSer har klart en grei balanse hittil.
<Malin> hjd: mulig, men får man kun 3.X av firefox der ?
<hjd> Jepp, lucid ser ut til å ha FF 3.6.x (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox)
<hjd> Vet ikke hvordan det blir i fremtiden, men i tillegg til de hyppige versjonene, planlegger Mozilla enkelte utgaver som er støttet lengre (omtrent som LTS :))
<hjd> vet dog ikke hvor konkrete de planene er.
<Malin> ah. :)
<hjd> Jeg synes fortsatt det er snodig hvordan Mozilla forandret utgivelsesmønsteret sitt, og ihvertfall før de fikk på plass en utgave som ville bli støttet over lengre tid, men men..
<Malin> enig der
<jo-erlend> <Malin> syntes i alle fall nettleser, kontoråpakke, flash, java og sånt bør oppgradere seg til nyere versjoner, også i en lts <-- sånn er det jo idag.
<jo-erlend> bortsett fra LO.
<jo-erlend> thunderbird er snål. Den driver og endrer på innstillingene mine fra tid til annen.
<Malin> jo-erlend:  er det? er ikke Firefox enda 3.6.x i 10.04 lts?
<jo-erlend> malin, jo, det var den siste.
<jo-erlend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716252/
<jo-erlend> maverick var den siste.
<jo-erlend> det vil si, de holder seg til den eldste støttede versjonen.
<Malin> eldste støtte versjonen?
<Malin> poenget mitt var at det burde komme f.eks. versjon 4, 5 osv også
<Malin> men men
<jo-erlend> den eldste versjonen som fremdeles er støttet ja.
<jo-erlend> målet er jo at programvaren skal være så stabil som mulig.
<jo-erlend> det er ingen selvfølge at alle vil ha den nyeste programvaren.
<Malin> som er støttet av hva?
<Malin> nei, det er ingen selvfølge, men et problem om det er noe med en versjon, som er rettet i en nyere versjon
<Malin> sitte forøvrig på lan jeg
<Malin> studLan :p
<jo-erlend> malin, støttet av Mozilla.
<Malin> ah, så de har ikke støtte for firefox7?
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med det?
<Malin> trodde siste versjon av Firefox nå er versjon 7 ?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er den _nyeste_.
<Malin> ja, men de har ikke noe støtte for den da, siden den ikke er med i ubuntu 10.04?
<Malin> eller mente du noe annet :p 9
<jo-erlend> de ønsker å bruke den _eldste_, så lenge den er støttet.
<Malin> forøvrig lurte jeg på om det er bare jeg som opplever treg inlogging i 11.10? Etter jeg skriver inn passord og logger inn, tar det reletavt lang tid før jeg har skrivebordet oppe og kjører
<Malin> aha
<jo-erlend> tror det er et problem med gnome-settings-daemon. Det var en oppdatering i proposed igår og det later til å ha blitt bedre nå.
<Malin> så lenge det ikke medfører problemer eller sikkerhetsproblemer ved kjøring, er det jo greit
<Malin> jo-erlend: jeg får sjekke om det er kommet oppdateringer til min boks også
<Malin> er i XP :S nå
<jo-erlend> hvis du bruker proposed, så har det i hvertfall det. Jeg tror ikke oppdateringene kommer før over helgen.
<Malin> proposed? Er det pre-release ev updates?
<Malin> *av
<Malin> men rebooter til ubuntu og sjekker
<Malin> blir gal av windows :p
<Sakarias> kan ikke bli noe du allerede er, bare verre :P
<hjd> Malin: proposed inneholder foreslåtte oppdateringer slik at folk kan teste om de fungerer eller ikke før de blir tilgjengelige som vanlige updates.
<Malin> Sakarias: aha. hjd okey
<jo-erlend> interessant screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/w0b5e.jpg
<Malin> med andre ord bør jeg ikke oppgradere fra proposed?
<Malin> hvordan kan jeg f.eks. kun oppdatere gnome-settings-daemon ?
<Malin> ah, fant det ut :)
<Malin> man bare la til pakkenavnet etter safe-upgrade
<Malin> :D :D
<brik> Malin: kjenner du en trygve der?
<brik> om du gjør det, hils fra #norsk og se om han freaker \o/
<Malin> brik: hm.. tror ike det?
<Malin> jeg kan jo spørre litt rundt
<brik> bah :>
<Malin> men du kjener en Trygve, som er på studLan? :D
<brik> ja
<brik> du kan stikke innom ##norsk og si hei om du vil :P Aqwis der er på studlan
<Malin> åj, jeg tror jeg spilte CS med han?!
<brik> :)
<Malin> nå ble han vel skhitnervøs ja :p
<brik> not so sure :<
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-23
<jo-erlend> hvorfor får jeg ikke pipet utdata fra strace?
<geirha> Den skriver til stderr
<jo-erlend> ah.
<geirha> enten 2>&1, eller bruk -o for å skrive til fil
<jo-erlend> altså, strace command -o filnavn?
<jo-erlend> ah. Feil rekkefølge. :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, på developer.ubuntu.com, så har de et eksempelprogram som heter Pontifical Pigeon.
 * Kagee is away: I am not here right now, please leave a message
 * Kagee is back (gone 00:00:10)
<xt> ok.
<Kagee> xt: ... om den var til meg, så var det en misforståelse ang. ett weechatoption :)
<xt> :)
<Kagee> kanskje du kan hjelpe? *hint*hint*
<xt> næh
<xt> er det screen-away ?
<xt> den lager ingen msg
<Kagee> xt: "/filter add awaymsg * away_info *" var det jeg så etter
<Kagee> da kan jeg togle join, parts og away-info med et tastetrykk
<Malin> geirha: var det ikke du som hjalp meg og fant ut at denne ikke var startet hos meg? /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<Malin> ser ikke ut som den starter ved boot
<Malin> har jo reboota noen ganger, og ser at den kjører ikke nå
<geirha> Den skal startes når du logger inn (ikke ved boot).
<geirha> Eneste referansen jeg finner til den er i /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gdm.session
<Malin> geirha: okey, vil det si at det skal ligge et script i den mappen for å få det til å starte ved login?
<geirha> Jeg vet ikke helt hva som starter den. For jeg tror ikke den gdm.session blir brukt lengre. Henger igjen fra 11.04 sikkert.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> ja, for jeg fant den ikke der i alle fall
<geirha> Jeg tror gnome-settings-daemon starter den
<Malin> okey, men den gjør det nå i alle fall ikke her :S så noe må jo være galt :)
<geirha> Ja, så muligens noe konfigurasjon i gconf som hindrer den i å bli startet hos deg.
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-15
<RoyK> aften
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-16
<RoyK> Firfox Vimperator FTW!
<winb> slippdato for ubuntu 12.10 er 18 okt?
<RoyK> tror det
<RoyK> du kan jo bare laste ned betaen
<RoyK> nesten ferdig ;)
<sigurdga> viss/hvis/om-diskusjon: #1067366
<sigurdga> trodde vi hadde en bot for ticketnummer :(
<huayra> winb, ja
<huayra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<malin> noen som kan med teskje bare forklare hvordan jeg reinstallerer grub med live-usb ?
<WASD> Det kan vara svårt
<WASD> jag har grejjat med det mer än en gång och det blir olika varje gång
<WASD> sudo grub-install och nånting, chroot kan behövas
<WASD> jag minns inte mer detaljerat. Jag följde någon guide
<malin> jeg har kjørt
<malin> sudo mount /dev/<rota> /mnt
<malin> sudo chroot /mnt
<malin> mount -a
<malin> får denne feilen:
<malin> mount: special device UUID=786c9092-f2d2-4782-8e42-d7bdc2e272b0 does not exist
<malin> men ignorerte den og kjørte så
<malin> update-grub /dev/sda
<malin> og får så denne:
<malin> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Mathias> nerdebasen er oppe :D
<malin> hvilken nerdebase?
<malin> hm.. prøver å reboote nå....
<malin> Dette er så irriterende... og alt pga windows... Prøver liksom å repaere den da, men den må jeg vel reinstallere.
<malin> men skal reboote nå og se jeg ass
<WASD> Jag gjorde mer än så
<WASD> ska se om jag kan hitta guiden jag använde
<WASD> malin: har du använd mount -bind?
<WASD> http://www.emarcel.com/linux-articles1/147-grub2restore
<WASD> Något så gjorde jag
<Mathias> malin: soverommet mitt!
<Mathias> også sponser kommunen fiber på meg til bursdagen ^^
<Mathias> hmmz, skal jeg slenge opp en 37" til?
<WASD> malin: felet du visade från grub-probe är för att du inte använt -bind
<malin> WASD: aha :)
<malin> men jeg fikk til nå
<malin> hm.. 37"
<Mathias> 37" til irssi vet du
<malin> ah....
<Mathias> noen projektornerder her?
<malin> nei har aldri hatt noe sånt, men har lyst på... :$
<malin> men blir nok noe plasmagreier før det blir snakk om noe sånt
<Mathias> trenger noe som klarer 70"-80" fra 3 meters avstand (eller noe i den duren) og må klare det relativt skrått
<WASD> God natt
<malin> natti
<Mathias> godi natti
<Mathias> prekes imorgen :P
<malin> man får se
<Mathias> får vel kvelde nå :P
<malin> ja, nå er i alle fall grub oppe og går, så får jeg ta en dag og reinstallere hele windows... :/
<malin> men da kan jeg finne ne iso, som ikke er win7 n
<malin> men en normal win7 :)
<malin> jadda
<malin> men da tok jeg kvelden
<malin> natti natta buntuer
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-17
<Mathias> olebrom? :P
<Mathias> skrives det ikke brumm?
<olebrom> Ja, Ole Brumm er Disney figuren ja.  Men med brom så er det lettere å få det unikt på irc etc. :-)
<RoyK> tja - det A.A. Milnes figur, som Disney kjøpte og gjorde om til en fjott
<ktil> hei alle
<ktil> får ikke buypass smartcard til å fungere i ubuntu 12.04 lts har fullt bruksanvisningen, hjelp?
<Kagee> har du rebootet etter å ha fulgt instruksjonene?
<ktil> ja ,flere ganger
<Kagee> det er det eneste forslaget jeg kommer på, fordi det var det eneste som skulle til fir at instruksjoene skulle fungere for meg
<Kagee> det var riktignok ikke buypass sin usb-kortleser, men en.integrert i laptopen.
<Kagee> jeg.bruke buypass sin i 11.04 uten problemer
<Kagee> forsøk å kjør nettleseren.fra terminalen.og se om du får noen feilmeldinger
<Kagee> du skal f.eks få beskjed om at java-kortleserbilioteket laster
<ktil> jeg har  usb-kortleser, java appen finner ikke kortet
<ktil> får feilmelding når jeg sudo ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpcsclite.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libpcsclite.so ,filen finnes allerede
<ktil> kjører firefox fra terminalen, det hender ikke noe i terminalen når jeg forsøker logge inn på kortet
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/finddup/ <-- et lite verktøy for å finne duplikate filer... ser ut til å funke greit
<ktil> finddup.pl hvordan installeres den? beklager novis
<RoyK> ktil: bare last den ned og kjør den
<RoyK> ktil: den trenger en liten håndfull biblioteker, men ikke noe farlig
<RoyK> ktil: det er ikke noe gui-greier - kommer kanskje etter hvert, om jeg gidder :P
 * RoyK bruker stort sett sånt på servere for å finne digre filer som er duplisert
<ktil> klarte åkjøre den med sudo perl finddup.pl, men får denne feilmeldingen /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.14.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.14 /usr/share/perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at finddup.pl line 76.
<ktil> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at finddup.pl line 76.
<RoyK> du trenger ikke noe sudo
<RoyK> tror ikke det er hele meldinga
<RoyK> den pleier å si ifra om hvilke biblioteker som mangler
<RoyK> pastebin hele greia
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RoyK> du mangler nok DBI og DBD::Sqlite3
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> apt-get install libdbi-perl libdbd-sqlite3
<RoyK> og kanskje md5 og sha-greiene
<RoyK> ktil: du bør være forsiktig med å bruke sudo foran ting du ikke vet hva er - jeg kunne ha lagt inn mye moro der for å plante ting
<RoyK> ikke at jeg har det - det er et rent skript, men sier bare ifra at du bør være forsiktig
<RoyK> når du har fått bibliotekene på plass, kan du begynne med finddup.pl -Iv
<RoyK> for å sette opp databasen
<RoyK> enn så lenge funker den fra katalogen du står i - skal få ordna noe bedre med tid og stunder...
<ktil> får beskjed om at cant locate DBD /SQLITE.pm in @INC, dette går over mitt hode
<RoyK> kan du pastebinne hele greia?
<RoyK> apt-get install sqlite3
<RoyK> kanskje
<RoyK> trodde den skulle være med på libdbd-sqlite3, men mulig jeg tar feil
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> apt-get install libdbd-sqlite3-perl
<RoyK> trur eg...
<RoyK> bør kanskje legge til i dokumentasjonen der hva som trengs...
<ktil> den site ser ut til å funke,ingen feilmelding ,hva nå?
<RoyK> hva kjørte du? -I?
<RoyK> dvs - kjørte du finddup.pl?
<ktil> ja nå nettopp .pl Iv ,da skjedde det noe ,virker som den gikk gjennom alle kataloger og filer
<RoyK> mhm - den lager en database av dem
<RoyK> finddup.db
<RoyK> i den katalogen du står
<RoyK> med hashes (sjekksummer) av alle filer)
<RoyK> så kan du kjøre finddup.pl -S for å søke etter duplikater
<RoyK> litt gaffa og strikk her, men det funker i stor skala ;)
<ktil> takk for all hjelp så langt
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-18
<Kagee> Ubuntu 13.04: Raring Ringtail
<Mathias> hva gjør de når de kommer til z?
<Mathias> starter på æ?
<citoyen> begynner vel på a igjen sånn som med orkaner
<huayra> 1. Noen som har testet 12.10?
<huayra> 2. NOen som skal til UDS i Køben?
<malin> ja, jeg har testet 12.10 i beta2....
<malin> 2. nei
<huayra> hvordan var 12.10? ER det en bug fixing release for 12.04 i praksis ?
<huayra> jeg bruked Unity 2d så for meg er 12.10 en dårlig idé..
<malin> tja, jeg opplevde så mye problemer at jeg gikk tilbake til 12.04
<huayra> utenom det vet jeg nesten ingenting om den
<malin> blant anet noe bug i passord"greiene"
<huayra> uffa
<malin> skrev rett passord og får melding om at det er feil
<malin> prøvde å boote en minnepinne også, men grafikken bar bare rot
<malin> husker ikke helt feilmeldinga jeg fikk
<malin> men noe om at den ikke klarte å tømme noe frembuffer eller noe.
<malin> men men
<malin> så blir ikke annet enn lts-versjoner på meg tror jeg, og i allef all ikke noe som er i beta, alpha osv
<malin> blir utslitt av sånt
<huayra> je var lad i å teste øfr, men trenger en relativ stabil desktop. HAr god erfaring med de 2 releasene før neste LTS, men ikke med den absolutt første og halvveis god erfaring med neste
<malin> en det var liksom 4 dager før release, så syntes jo det var litt rart at den var så ustabilda
<huayra> wow.. jeg må øve på touch
<malin> ja, touch er kult :)
<malin> blir vekke litt igjen her, men er vel innom igjen i løpet av dagen. Er jo unasett altid innlogga da :)
<huayra> skal se hva som kommer med releasen i dag og kanskje teste med USB penn
<huayra> takk for infoen malin :)
<Mathias> bare USB?
<malin> bare hyggelig huayra  :)
<RoyK> http://www.ubuntu.com/ <-- :D
<joakim> yeye
 * RoyK tester Sugru
<blaamann_b570> Tester det på hva?
<RoyK> bare prøver det på en metallkleshenger for å se hvordan det funker
<RoyK> greit å ikke kline på noe sånt på noe som koster mye
<RoyK> må jo vite hvordan det funker først...
<RoyK> type, det er silikonbasert stoff som binder seg til metall og plast og sånt, kjemisk, så du begynner ikke med å lage morsomme tegninger på kjøleskapet, du begynner med småting som kan kastes
<RoyK> mekanisk binding er greit, det kan bare skjæres bort, kjemisk er verre
<RoyK> vil i hvert fall få teste det først...
<blaamann_b570> Var det dyrt?
<blaamann_b570> "Hei! We ship to Norway at cost price, starting from around kr20.06 "
<blaamann_b570> (6 months at room temperature, 18 months if you keep it in the fridge)
<blaamann_b570> :-)
<RoyK> en hundrings for ei pakke
<RoyK> bare bestill en ad gangen
<RoyK> så slipper du momsen
<RoyK> og tollgebyr
<RoyK> pella bort litt fra kleshengeren og satte på litt foring på ei skralle
<RoyK> så får vi se i morra ;)
<RoyK> 24t for herding
<RoyK> den pakka til en hundrings har åtte 5g-pakker
<RoyK> med litt ymse farger
<RoyK> tenkte jeg kunne lage gode grep på sykkelen med sånt ;)
<RoyK> og kanskje noen julegaver - bare kjøpe en av gangen, så slipper man momsen
<blaamann_b570> takk for tips om momsen
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-19
<Mathias> eller skyte tolleren/tullingen
<sigurdga> don't shoot the messenger
<Mathias> å?
<RoyK> Mathias: enten du tror det eller ei, så er det hverken tollbetjenten eller dama på posten som tar momsen eller tollen...
<Mathias> ikke hvis de er korrupte
<blaamann_work> Leser epost om at "Omorganiseringa vår skal omorganiseres".
<Mathias> lol
<xt> _
<Mathias> square eyes?
<Mathias> square pants?
<Kagee> Det er 1684 oppdateringer tilgjenglig
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-20
<RoyK> hellu
<Kagee> hello
 * RoyK busser seg i retning Kongsvinger
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-21
<Kagee> Har noen forsøkt seg på å bruke UFW kombinert med multicast-strømmer før ?
<Kagee> «sudo ufw allow to 224.0.0.0/4» fungerte
<Kagee> http://teohm.github.com/blog/2012/04/01/using-sshuttle-in-daily-work/
<malin> skal dette virke enda? https://github.com/klakegg/nrkfs/wiki/Installasjon-Debian-Ubuntu
<malin> jeg får det ikke til
<malin> ser ikke ut som den monterer noe til mappen
<malin> og når jeg prøver ls nrk
<malin> så får jeg
<malin> ls: reading directory .: Invalid argument
<Kagee> hmm, den fungerte forrige gang jeg testet, men NRK har vel byttet webtv siden dengang?
<Kagee> De har den nye nå, jeg tror den koden er brukte den gamle
<malin> aha
<malin> den virket nemlig for litt sida ja
<malin> prøver jeg å åpne den monterte mappa i nautius, får jeg:
<malin> Error: Error when getting information for file '/home/malin/nrk': Invalid argument
<malin> Please select another viewer and try again.
<malin> så det er vel derfor ja
<malin> dumt, for tenkte å se om det virket på en sånn mediasenterboks
<Kagee> xbmc hadde også en nrk-plugin, trooooor det samme har skjedd med den
<malin> ah
<malin> håper noen lager noe som virker med den nye
<malin> men det spørs vel om det går der
<Kagee> vil nok tro at det er mulig
<Kagee> uten at jeg klarte å lure den til å åpne en strøm i vlc etter fem minutter windowsknoting akkurat nåp
<Kagee> *fortsette å teste netflix*
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> nrkfs?
<Mathias> bursdag nå :P
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> fint at pa4 går på kino nå, akkurat samme dag som ifjor :P
<RoyK> Mathias: din bursdag?
<Mathias> je
<RoyK> Hurra!
<RoyK> gratulerer :)
<RoyK> hvor gammel?
<Mathias> ^^ takk :P
<Mathias> 16 nå :)
<RoyK> lovlig og greier ;)
<Mathias> neinei, er fortsatt ulovlig :P
<Mathias> <-- pirat
<Mathias> arrrr!
<RoyK> joda, men nå kan du pule lovlig
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> ingen som bryr seg her oppe :P
<RoyK> sa ikke noe om det
<malin> RoyK: ja.. nrkfs
<RoyK> har ikke noen ubuntu desktop her.....
<Mathias> nrk file system
<Mathias> høres suspekt ut :P
<RoyK> https://github.com/klakegg/nrkfs/wiki <-- ikke veldig suspekt
<Mathias> men spille litt minecraft nå :P
<Mathias> er skikkelig asosial vet du
 * RoyK vurderer å fyre opp Civ
<Mathias> sitter her alene på rommet mens alle andre sitter i stua :P
<Mathias> har ihvertfall fått 900 kr så langt
<Mathias> det minte jeg på at jeg må slenge inn kontantkortet i nettbanken så jeg har litt kontroll på hva som skjer :P
<malin> Gratulerer med dagen Mathias
<Mathias> takk :)
* malin changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: " Velkommen til #ubutu-no spør og vent, ikke forvent at noen svarer umiddelbart. Gratulerer med dagen Mathias
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> :D
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubutu-no spør og vent, ikke forvent at noen svarer umiddelbart. Gratulerer med dagen, Mathias!
<bjaanes> Hei! SÃ¥ dette er de norske ubuntu-folka? =)
<bjaanes> Tenkte jeg bare skulle hilse =) Er ganske nye i "communitiet".
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> må du huske å lese topic nøye :P
<bjaanes> Gratulerer med dagen? ^^
<Mathias> ja takk :P
<Mathias> RoyK: du har vel ikke en sigar liggende? :P
<hjd> bjaanes: Velkommen :)
<bjaanes> hjd: Takker =)
<hjd> Nevner forøvrig at Ubuntu Open Week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek) arrangeres neste uke; en rekke IRC sesjoner om utviklingen av Ubuntu og community rundt. Masse gode muligheter for folk som kan tenke seg å bidra eller bare har lyst til å lære mer om hvordan Ubuntu blir "skrudd sammen".
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan få en kybersigar av meg helt gratis ;)
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-14
<Mathias> Malinux: prøvd med 13.04 livestick?
<Malinux> nei, men har prøvd med 13.10
<Malinux> og det virket ikke :)
<Malinux> kan jo prøve 13.04 også, men tror neppe det virker. kjører nå nemlig kjerna til 13.04
<Malinux> og det virker ei
<Malinux> sjekket i natt. lid.sh er lik i både 10.04 og 12.04, så da er det ikke scriptet der som er problemet
<Malinux> men heller hvorfor det ikke starter i 12.04
<Malinux> Mathias: det vil virke, om det er mulig å installere 2.6.38-8-kjerna i 12.04 :)
<Malinux> prøver i gpated, etter jeg har redusert wintendo-partisjonen å flytte hele partisjonen for å gi plass til en linux-partisjon
<Malinux> An error occurred while applying the operations
<Malinux> See the details for more information.
<Malinux> IMPORTANT
<Malinux> If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!
<Malinux> See http://gparted.org/save-details.htm for more information.
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235627/
<Malinux> nederst står det: can't have overlapping partitions. Det er jo logisk, men jeg kan ikke se at det er det jeg prøver å gjøre akkurat :)
<Malinux> hm, om je lar det være igjen litt plass som er unallocated, så ser det ut til at det vil virke
<Malinux> det skal stå jeg og ikke je, noe som sikkert er åpenbart, men nei, jeg er ikke fra Toten :)
<Malinux> je e itte fra toten :)
<IvarB> Malinux: sikker? :P
<Malinux> IvarB: den har i alle fall holdt på en stund nå. I stedk om det feilmelding før den fikk satt i gang med flytting av partisjonenen
<Malinux> IvarB: eh, nå så jeg altså ikke den der :p-en....
<Malinux> haha
<Malinux> så da svarte jeg på feil ting :p
<IvarB> hehe :P
<IvarB> trolololoo
<IvarB> hva er problemet egentlig?
<Malinux> bare at wintendo-partisjonen ikke ville flytte seg kliss intill den andre partisjonen :)
<Malinux> da får jeg melding om at overlappende partisjoner ikke går
<Malinux> så da må man ha litt avstand ser det ut til
<Malinux> avstanden mellom partene er stor, eller på under 200MB om du vil
<Malinux> sånn, nå har / større plass
<Malinux> men /home har ikke fått mer plass, da det ikke går å gi plass fra primary til secondary partisjoner
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> liten hdd?
<Malinux> nei, men windows bruker jeg liksom ikke spesielt ofte, og da er det undøvendig at den har ørten GB
<Malinux> har 256GB SSD eller noe sånt
<Malinux> 240GB er det
<IvarB> hvor mye plass har du gitt win?
<IvarB> windass har vel noe sånn som 80gb min. install i dag tror jeg heh
<Malinux> er 20GB som er minimum bare for installen
<Malinux> har prøvd å strippe den litt
<IvarB> ok
<Malinux> men syntes enda at 17 komma noe GB eren del for windows-folderen
<Malinux> aner ikke helt hva jeg kan og ikke kan fjerne der
<Malinux> ikke forstår jeg hvorfor den er så diger heller
<Malinux> nå har windows-partisjonen ca 75GB totalt ser jeg
<Malinux> hadde vært fint med en windows-install på <10GB
<IvarB> Malinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<IvarB> "uncheck the 'round to cylinders' checkbox"
<IvarB> gjort det?
<IvarB> win 7 må ha 20gb ellerno
<IvarB> iflg. ubuntu-teksten
<Malinux> så den er nødt til å ha 20GB. det er umulig å ha mindre?
<IvarB> sikkert mulig
<Malinux> jeg krympet windows-partisjonen litt nå i alle fall
<IvarB> A Windows partition should be at least 20 GB (recommended 30 GB for Vista/Windows 7), and the Ubuntu partition at least 10 Gb (recommended 20 GB). Obviously, if you have plenty of disk space, you can make the partition for your favored operating system larger.
<IvarB> windass er grådigheten selv vettu
<Malinux> ikke sant
<Malinux> jeg skjønner jo at man må ha noe til ledig plass, men jeg tror vel 30GB burde vært nok totalt sett for mitt windows-bruk.
<Malinux> os + diverse spill
<Malinux> men pga at windows må ha 20GB så bør man sette av en 40GB+
<IvarB> mhm
<IvarB> As with all major changes to a computer, problems may sometimes occur, especially if dealing with Windows Vista or 7.
<IvarB> haha
<IvarB> ikke helt unøytralt skrevet
<Malinux> hehe :) nei, men merker at det er windows som er vanligst å gjøre ting med når det er under panseret
<IvarB> jaha?
<Malinux> ja, det virker mer skjult og man må gjerne innom diverse guier her og der for å finne ting, etc, etc.
<Malinux> flytte litt på en partisjon og vips vet kanskje ikke bootloaderen lengere hvor os-et er
<Malinux> men tja, i windows virker jo suspend når jeg lukker skjermen :)
<Malinux> det gjør den ikke lengere i linux
<Malinux> så det går vel begge veier
<geirha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/863834  virker relevant
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 863834 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] Suspend on lid close broken on Oneiric" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Malinux> ja, har sett den buggrapporten der + en uttall av flere
<Malinux> kunne jo prøvd det scriptet en mener virker, men jeg har mine tvil :)
<Malinux> står en referansetil lid.sh.pre også ser jeg, også i originalscriptet (lid.sh), men noe sånt script har jeg ikke
<Malinux> lid.sh.pre og lid.sh.post finnes ikke i 10.04.4 heller, der suspend faktisk virker
<Malinux> siste kommentaren der er:
<Malinux> This is fixed for me in Saucy, it now suspends when the lid is closed, even with external monitor, without the workarounds.
<Malinux> jeg har prøvd en live-usb med saucy daily på, men det fungerte heller dårlig
<Malinux> Mathias: er i 13.10 nå, ikke noe suspend her heller
<jo-erlend__> leste noe om det der... suspend_hybrid, tror jeg det heter. Sånn at den går i suspend når du legger ned skjermen, men hvis du ikke gjør noe mer med den i løpet av x minutter, går den i dvale isteden.
<jo-erlend__> oi, nå leste jeg visst ikke ordentlig :)
<Malinux> det pussige er at dette virker smertefritt i f.eks. ubuntu 10.04
<Malinux> og tilogmed kjerne  2.6.38-8
<Malinux> om jeg kunne kjørt den kjerna i 12.04, så ville det virket uten problemer
<jo-erlend__> Malinux, det er deaktivert endel sånt fordi det er så uforutsigbart om det virker eller ikke.
<jo-erlend__> Jeg har aldri hatt noe problem med det, så jeg har ingen erfaring med det selv. Men dvale er vel helt fjernet nettopp av den årsaken. Men hvis det kan hjelpe deg, så skal jeg se om jeg finner igjen den bloggposten jeg nevnte.
<Malinux> jo-erlend__: tja, jeg sjekket i de vanlige power-instillingene når jeg bootet live-usb-en og der står det at den skal suspende når man lukker skjermen, både på ac-power og batteri-power
<jo-erlend__> Malinux, se om dette kan hjelpe deg noe sted: http://daniel.hahler.de/use-hybrid-suspend-method-by-default
<jo-erlend> Malinux, jeg har ikke peiling, som sagt. Det hender at en fiks skaper et nytt problem.
<Malinux> jo-erlend: skal scriptet der være chmod 755 ? står ikke noe om det
<Malinux> problemet er jo at når jeg lukker skjermen, så skjer det absolutt null og nix
<Malinux> og da tviler jeg på at det scriptet vil gjøre at det virker
<jo-erlend> Malinux, jeg har så lite snøring på de tingene. Aner ikke hva pm-utils gjør, for eksempel. Tenkte det kunne være verdt et forsøk :)
<jo-erlend> det at ting ikke fungerer som de skal på et høyt nivå, betyr ikke alltid at problemet eksisterer på et lavt nivå. Å prøve å manuelt sette maskinen i suspend kan kanskje si noe om ca hvor problemet er?
<Malinux> problemet er ganske nøyaktig at ingenting skjer når jeg lukker ned skjermen
<Malinux> om jeg manuelt setter den i suspend, så går den i suspend
<Malinux> men da må jeg bruke soveknappen for å vekke den igjen
<jo-erlend> ok. Men det er jo en god nyhet.
<Malinux> hvorfor? :)
<jo-erlend> Da har du vel eliminert muligheten for at det er på et veldig lavt nivå. Da blir det stort sett alltid enklere å finne enten akseptable workarounds eller å fikse feilen.
<jo-erlend> ah. Jeg hoppet over noe her. Det sluttet å virke i en bestemt versjon av kjernen?
<Malinux> ja, jeg prøvde i sted å boote med ubuntu 10.04  fra live-cd og den suspenderer med en gang jeg lukker skjermen og går tilbake igjen når jeg åpner skjermen. null problem
<Malinux> men jeg oppdaget tidligere følgende
<jo-erlend> men hvis du installerer 2.6.39, så funker det ikke lenger i 10.04?
<Malinux> dette virket uten problemer fram til og med 2.6.38-8
<Malinux> etter det virket detbare med workarounds, og på et eller annet tidspunkt. husker ikke kjernenavn, så virket ikke det heller
<Malinux> ja, om jeg isntallerer 2.6.39 i 10.04, vil det ikke lengere virke :)
<jo-erlend> Ok. Men da har du jo en regresjonsbug. Har du rapportert det?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/913091
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 913091 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "suspend when closing laptop-lid dosen't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jo-erlend> smått irriterende med sånne kommentarer som de to siste. :)
<jo-erlend> Men hvis jeg leser riktig, funker det med to forskjellige kjerner selv om du bruker samme versjon av pm-utils? Kanskje buggen bør rettes mot kjernen isteden?
<Malinux> ja, jeg var sikker på at det var samme buggen først, men så er jeg ikke 100% sikker men men
<Malinux> jo-erlend: det er jeg ikke sikker på. kanskje det er et kjerneproblem
<Malinux> problemet nå er at det ikke går å få bootet 12.04 på 2.6.38-8 i såfall ville det vært lett å testet :)
<jo-erlend> Du kunne jo boote 10.04 og oppgradere kjernen der uten å oppgradere pm-utils, hvis det er mulig? Hvis det da funker i den ene kjernen men ikke den andre, så kan vel ikke problemet egentlig ligge i pm-utils?
<Malinux> sant nok
<Malinux> må jeg installere 10.04, eller er det nok å oppgradere kjerna i 10.04 på usb-en og reboote?
<jo-erlend> det bør funke, så lenge du har persistent storage.
<Malinux> tror ikke jeg har det på den minnepinnnen jeg vanligvis bruker altså
<Malinux> men har jo flere minnepinner
<Malinux> har en sånn en med ørten ting å boote fra, deriblant et utvalg ubuntu-ditten, og noen ubuntu-datten + hirens bootcd og sånt
<jo-erlend> funker veldig dårlig å installere en ny kjerne på ramdisk og så reboote :)
<Malinux> tja, du sier noe der... :p :)
<geirha> for meg høres det mer ut som om feilen ligger i upower; at en eller annen versjon av upower introduserte feilen
<Malinux> geirha: det rare er jo at jeg i en nyere ubuntu-versjon av Ubuntu, eh, ja, du vet, kjørte med 2.6.38-8 fordi ting da virket
<Malinux> så med mindre kjerna også oppdaterer upower :S
<geirha> ah, sånn sett
<Malinux> mhm
<geirha> Kan fortsatt være en bug med upower, men høres mer ut som en feil fra kjernen sin side, ja.
<Malinux> tror det var Ubuntu 11.10 og sånt jeg drev på med å gå tilbake til 2.6.38-8-kjerna
<Malinux> har funnet i en mint-tråd at noen har hatt samme problemet at det sluttet å virke etter 2.6.38-8
<Malinux> hm, jeg fant en side før hvor det stod ubuntu-versjon og kjerne den kom med, men finner ikke nå
<Malinux> ah, ja, han som sier han ikke vil vise frem fixen en gang :) hehe i nest siste kommentaren i buggen.. jadda. og sånn går no dagan liksom.
<Malinux> hvordan kan det komme en offesiell fix når ingen vil komme med den :)
<Malinux> sa det vel her om dagen, men frister veldig å bare få seg denne... http://www.dell.com/no/bedrifter/p/xps-13-linux/fs#overrides=
<geirha> De selger maskiner med Ubuntu nå?
<winb> Ekskl. miljøgebyr, mva og frakt
<winb> Det blir fort mye dyrerer enn prisen som er oppgitt
<geirha> Man kan ikke putte en pris på en maskin hvor Ubuntu er ferdiginstallert og alt fungerer!
<geirha> Eller jo, rundt ni tusen, pluss miljøgebyr, moms og frakt
<geirha> Fortsatt billigere enn et eple
<geirha> Men hvorfor står det "Bli kjent med Windows 8" oppe til høyre?
<Malinux> geirha: noen få ja
<Malinux> winb: ja, det er nok rundt 12K og det er i meste laget syntes jeg
<Malinux> syntes vel 5-6K for en laptop egentlig er mer enn nok
<winb> Hva med en system76
<winb> De har noen jvla najse laptoper til under 1000 dollars med 120gb ssd som valg
<Malinux> winb: de er også mulig å vurdere :)
<Malinux> men får man de levert med nordisk tastatur?
<Malinux> winb: men de er jo veldig ubuntu-vennlig, dog har jeg lest at en eller annen med en sånn maskin har hatt suspend-problemer i Uubntu på en sånn en
<Malinux> Ubuntu
<Malinux> 1000 dollar + moms + toll?
<winb> yes
<winb> Ikke nordisk tastatur
<IvarB> hmm
<winb> Jeg blir å slite med å velge noe annet enn lenovo thinkpad på grunn av den røde knappen mitt på tastaturet (mus)
<IvarB> moms/toll er vel samme satsen og skal ikke begge legges til?
<IvarB> enten moms eller toll
<winb> og 3 "museknapper"
<winb> moms er 25% av beløpet. Toll er bare ett gebyr dem tar for å prosessere pakken i gjennom tollen
<IvarB> nja
<Malinux> IvarB: ok, det kan tenkes at det er enten det ene eller det andre :)
<Malinux> kan regne på det en dag, kanskje det blir en system77
<Malinux> eh 76
<Malinux> siden de chipper til hele verden, så kunne de jo opplyst om hvor de får tastaturene fra og om hvordan man evt. kan bytte :)
<IvarB> må du bytte da?
<IvarB> du leter vel ikke etter æøå hver gang du skal skrive dem
<Malinux> hehe nei :) jeg gjør jo ikke det
<Malinux> så kanskje det ikke har noe å si for meg :)
<IvarB> er jo bare å sette keyboard-layout til nordisk så får du æøå på de vanlige plassene
<Malinux> mange av mine knapper er jo slitte uansett
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> eneste negative jeg kan se med å kjøpe system76 er i forhold til garanti og om noe skjer :)
<IvarB> ville heller at et engelsk tastatur nå
<Malinux> ah
<IvarB> for i de tilfellene du ikke har nordisk layout og leter etter tegn... da er det slit på norsk tastatur :P
<winb> Hvordan skal du jobbe rundt dette med ikke-nordisk tastatur ?
<IvarB> US/UK tafsebrett har samme fysisk layout som et norskt et
<Malinux> IvarB: hehe ja :)
<Malinux> men siden man får us-layout som standard ved live-cd-bruk og sånt, så husker jeg noen av knappene
<winb> ok,så det spiller ingen rolle for oss nerds
<winb> (som skrive med touch-metoden ;) )
<IvarB> tror det er en sammenlignings-vits om folk som ikke har sett sine edle deler på mange år og folk som ikke har sett tastaturet på tilsvarende tidperiode...
<IvarB> men jeg orker ikke å tenke ut en lur en nå :P
<winb> Får man kjøpt bærbar pc i dag uten operativsystem ?
<Malinux> jeg fikk kjøpt zeptoen min uten, men har ikke sett at noen tilbyr noe sånt for tiden
<winb> Man kan vel få penger tilbake hvis man ikke godtar lisensvilkårene i windows ved oppstart av ny pc ?
<Malinux> winb: hadde vært gøy å fått tak på sånt tastatur der alle knappene er sorte :)
<Malinux> men jeg kna touch, så til vanlig bruk er det ikke noe problem skulle jeg tro
<Malinux> winb: vet du hva det koster å shippe?
<Malinux> jeg finner ikke noe på nettsiden i farten
<Malinux> i alle flal
<Malinux> *fall
<IvarB> btw vi er i ubuntu-no :P
<IvarB> ikke offtopic :P
<winb> Tror ikke det er så mange som bryr seg :b
<IvarB> multicom.no selger laptop'r uten os
<IvarB> As with all major changes to a computer, problems may sometimes occur, especially if dealing with Windows Vista or 7.
<IvarB> err
<IvarB> http://www.multicom.no/Xishan-W650S-15e6-Full-HD-Matt-IPS-Intel-Core-i7-4700MQe-8GBe-128GB-SSD-1TB-Hdde-GeForce-GT-750Me-DVDRWe-Uten-operativsystem-Multicom/cat-p/c100560/p10626957
<Malinux> dette er vel litt ontopic tror jeg? system76 leverer jo laptopper med preinstallert ubuntu
<Malinux> de multicommmaskinene er samme merke jeg har på min zepto tror jeg
<Malinux> men ikke smame modell altså
<IvarB> ganske billig laptop det der
<Malinux> http://www.clevo.com.tw/en/products/prodinfo.asp?productid=469#
<Malinux> skulle vært interssant å sjekket ut hvilke andre enn zepto som har levert laptoppen jeg har, for da kan jeg kanskje finne en nyere bios :)
<winb> 1 TB er alt for mye lagringsplass spør du meg
<IvarB> matt IPS skjerm....
<IvarB> nesten eneste salgsargumentet du trenger
<Malinux> matt skjerm er bedre enn dette glaredritet jeg har
<Malinux> med matt skjerm kunne jeg fått mer farge om sommeren :)
<IvarB> lol
<winb> 8200,- var mye syns nå jeg. Hvis du bruker den i 8200 dager vil det koste deg 1,- per dag ;)
<IvarB> gleder meg til det kommer matte full HD skjermer UTEN bakgrunnsbelysning
<IvarB> som heller er avhengig av lys utenfra...
<winb> IvarB: Kansje chromebook pixel ?
<IvarB> tenkte mer sånn kindle e-ink skjerm type
<IvarB> med høy refresh-rate og full farge
<IvarB> helst 10bit farger
<Malinux> noe sånt hadde vært awesomet
<Malinux> eh, det staves ikke slik, men tja, poenget er jo det samme
<IvarB> 240hz refresh, 10bit color, e-ink+backlight AMOLED matt skjerm...
<IvarB> *gaah*
<Malinux> irriterende, men burde jo finnes en oversikt over hvilke produsenter som har clevo-maskiner
<Mathias> noen av dere som trenger litt snø?
<Mathias> selger det for 20 kr kiloet! hihi
<winb> Vi kan bytte
<Malinux> neitakk
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-15
<Malinux> tror kanskje laptoppen min gikk i suspend en gang etter å ha stått på med skjermen lokket over ganske lang tid
<IvarB> død laptop?
<Malinux> tenkte å prøve noe. jeg tenker å bygge kjerne manuelt og ta configfila som er for 2.6.38-8 kanskje det kan gjøre underverker :)
<Malinux> men hvor ligger .config ?
<Malinux> fant ikke ut, så får gjøre noe annet :)
<Malinux> har hørt det skal finnes en irc-klient i to deler. en slags deamon som kjører på f.eks. en server, og en klientside der man kan logge seg inn på den
<Malinux> i stedet for nå hvor jeg bruker terminal
<Malinux> og screen og sånt
<Mathias> Malinux: en bouncer?
<Malinux> hva er i såfall en bouncer?
<Malinux> altså. det kan ha sine fordeler å ha en gui-irc-klient
<Mathias> hehe
<Malinux> men samtidig ikke gå glipp av det som skjer her inne
<Malinux> om jeg skrur av pc-en
<Mathias> kort fortalt, en bouncer ligger mellom klienten din og ircd'en
<Malinux> ok
<dr0pix> Malinux: irc proxy/relè
<Malinux> ser ut som dette er det jegleter etter: https://www.nnbfn.net/2012/07/finally-a-gui-version-of-the-screenirssituxweechat-combo/
<Mathias> cli er fortsatt bedre
<IvarB> weechat
<IvarB> ehh gui version of.,,,,???
<Malinux> Mathias: ja, det er jo noen fordler med cli vs gui og visa versa :)
<Malinux> la oss si. jeg vil ha en irc-klient som jeg kan koble meg til cli-irc-klienten på
<dr0pix> Windows for gui, Linux for shell
<Malinux> i stedet for å bruke en terminal til å koble meg til cli-irc-klienten
<Malinux> dr0pix: tja, nettleseren jeg bruker er f.eks. gui
<dr0pix> What?!
<Malinux> da lynx og sånt ikke takler flash og javascript noe særlig godt enda
<IvarB> Malinux: du kan bruke weechat som relay...
<Malinux> IvarB: og relay er? og tja, så jeg kan bruke weechat, men ha en annen irc-klient og koble meg til weechatten med?
<Mathias> mm
<Mathias> samme kan du med irssi
<IvarB> tror quassel kan være klient for weechat relay
<IvarB> mener å huske at jeg har brukt quassel en gang
<IvarB> men jeg vet at weechat kan feks relay'e til en android klient
<Malinux> jeg kan jo installere quassel og se hva som skjer :)
<Malinux> jeg tror quassel var til min n900 faktisk
<IvarB> men hva er galt med å bruke weechat ?
<IvarB> og screen
<Mathias> eller tmux
<IvarB> same shit different wrapping
<Mathias> almost shame shit*
<xt> http://torhve.github.io/glowing-bear/
<xt> weechat web gui
<Malinux> ikke helt det jeg leter etter :)
<winb> Det kan se ut som jeg fant årsaken til netflixproblemet. Samboeren min har gitt fra seg passordet ved en tidligere anledning
<Mathias> winb: ;P
<winb> hehe der har man strste svakhet
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-16
<vlt> morn
<Malinux> hvordan kan jeg modifisere menyen med konvolutten på?
<Malinux> jo-erlend: vet du hvordan man kan konfiguere indikator-saken? den med konvolutten
<Malinux> nå driver jeg med en ftp-server
<Malinux> http://sharadchhetri.com/2013/05/20/how-to-install-and-configure-ftp-server-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<Malinux> hvordan setter jeg opp en mappe som folk kan laste opp til ?
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie :P
<Malinux> ja :) men skal bare gjøre det enkelt for en ftp-guru å laste opp noe stuff til serveren min :)
<geirha> æsj, dukket opp noe video-reklame på den sida. Heldigvis var volumet mitt satt veldig lavt
<Malinux> skal sette opp sftp i såfall
<Malinux> auch
<geirha> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vsftp-chroot-users-limit-to-only-their-home-directory.html
<geirha> du mener ftps?
<IvarB> sette opp sftp?
<IvarB> hmmmmm
<IvarB> Malinux: http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/ftp
<IvarB> bare litt ops... ftp-server er snarveien til root :P
<Malinux> auch
<Malinux> men om jeg har sftp og passord og sånt?
<geirha> sftp er veldig forskjellig fra ftp
<IvarB> Malinux:  har du ssh satt opp så har du sftp tilgang også, somregel
<Malinux> så jeg trenger ikke en egen sftp-server?
<Malinux> må jeg da lage en bruker-konto på serveren til den som skal laste opp?
<geirha> sftp == ssh, ftp == noe helt annet
<geirha> ja
<Malinux> men kan den som skal laste opp bruke et ftp-program f.eks.?
<trench> ja
<trench> men der går passordet i rein tekst normal
<trench> s/normal/normalt
<geirha> tja, hvis programmet støtter både ftp og sftp
<trench> sett opp ssh og be folk bruke winscp.net
<geirha> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<geirha> den viser hvordan du setter opp en bruker som kun har tilgang via sftp, og låst til en gitt katalog
<Malinux> da avinstallerer jeg hele ftp-dritet jeg :)
<IvarB> lurt
<geirha> purge :)
<IvarB> brenn pc'n :P
<IvarB> hihi
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> jeg har purget og brent opp serveren
<Malinux> det klarer den fint med det varme skjermkortet som er innebygd
<Malinux> over 6000 grader står det :p
<trench> hørtes ut som en plan
<IvarB> lol
<Malinux> men oki, da får jeg sjekke ut hvordan man burker winscp.net
<Malinux> også får jeg lage en konto til han som skal laste opp filer
<IvarB> hva slags filer?
<IvarB> og... hvor ofte?
<Malinux> vieo
<geirha> filezilla støtter også sftp, for ikke å nevne nautilus
<Malinux> *noe video
<trench> hvis du kan bruke gamle norton commander eller midnight commander i linux er du berget
<Malinux> ikke ofte
<IvarB> .mkv? :P
<Malinux> f.es.
<Malinux> men video-filer av ymse
<Malinux> geirha: hm, ok
<Malinux> men hvordan kan jeg sette dette opp slik at han kan laste opp en fil til en mappe der jeg også kan få tak i filen. Samtidig skal han ikke ha tilgang til serveren annet enn sin egen hjemmemappe :)
<Malinux> noe type trinn for trinn?
<IvarB> følg den guiden geir postet
<IvarB> og legg deg selv til i sftpusers gruppa
<Malinux> oki, det står vel i linken der hvordan :)
<Malinux> men er noe add og noe greier mener jeg å huske
<trench> skal du ha mamma linux eller? :)
<trench> merkelig oppsett, følger jo ikke fhs i det hele tatt
<IvarB> nei så det
<geirha> ikke bruk den usermod-kommandoen for å legge deg til i gruppa; bruk adduser-kommando i stedet
<Malinux> black-mamba@black-mamba:~$ groupadd sftpusers
<Malinux> groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later.
<geirha> sudo groupadd sftpusers
<Malinux> trench: hvilken linux er mammalinux?
<geirha> sudo adduser "$USER" sftpusers # legger din bruker inn i gruppa
<Malinux> geirha: oki
<trench> ubuntu :P
<Malinux> greitnok atj eg legger meg selv inn i gruppa, men jeg må også lage en ny bruker :)
<IvarB> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<IvarB> bare sånn btw, siden vi var innom temaet
<trench> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<Malinux> finner info om det, og strengt tatt har jeg jo gjort dette før, men gjør det jo ikke hver dag :)
<Malinux> trench: ah, ja da er det mamma-linux, eller Malin-linux som jeg kaller det
<trench> bruker for det meste openbsd selv
<trench> Welcome to Ubuntu 13.10 (GNU/Linux 3.11.0-8-generic i686)
<IvarB> motsier du deg selv nå? :P
<Malinux> dette med sftp var jo meget lettere å sette opp
<Malinux> kan noen sjekke om dere får logget inn?
<Malinux> username: guestuser passwd: Gjestebruker321
<Malinux> rettelse
<Malinux> passwd: Gjest321
<Malinux> og om noen som gidder teste, kan prøve å laste opp en fil :)
<Malinux> domene er malinkb.dyndns.org
<Dry_Lips> skal prøve
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: takk :D
 * Malinux er spent... tihi 
<Dry_Lips> funker det... lastet opp noe til deg
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: takk :)
<Malinux> og kult
<Malinux> da går det vel med noe gui-greier også. jeg aner jo ikke hvordan man laster opp der jeg
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: oi, sååå søøøøøøt med musa som koser med bamsen :)
<Dry_Lips> hehe, jepp
 * Malinux vil klappe den
<Dry_Lips> ja, men jeg tror det er en rotte heller enn en mus
<Dry_Lips> men søte dyr, iallefall
<Malinux> ja, det er en rotte :)
<Malinux> hm, jeg skjønte ikke helt hvordan jeg i cli laster noe opp  til serveren på den måten :)
<Dry_Lips> jeg bruker alltid Filezilla, eller noe i den duren
<Malinux> okey :) jeg kan jo teste med det
<Dry_Lips> Ja, da gjør du det iallefall lettvint for deg selv
<Dry_Lips> Personlig bruker jeg keys istedenfor passord, og da er jo filezilla topp
<Malinux> det var enklere ja :)
<Malinux> nice :D
<Malinux> dobbeltnice
<geirha> kan også bruke nautilus
<Malinux> oki :)
<Malinux> som igjen nok er enda enkler
<Malinux> e
<Dry_Lips> geirha: ja, nautilus er jo konge hvis du kobler deg til en server i ditt eget lan, men støtter nautilus keys?
<Malinux> og den er jo alllerde montert opp der ser jeg
<Malinux> godt spørsmål
<Dry_Lips> jeg ville ikke hatt en ssh server åpen mot det store internettet uten å ha slått av vanlige passord
<geirha> ja, den bruker gnome-keyring eller hva den nå heter
<Dry_Lips> hmm, da skal jeg jammen meg se litt nærmere på det, geirha
<Dry_Lips> geirha, hva hvis nøkkelen din IKKE heter id_rsa?
<geirha> Tror den prøver alle den finner i ~/.ssh
<Dry_Lips> prøvde å kopiere nøkkelen til ~/.ssh, men det funket IKKE... Det jeg måtte gjøre var "ssh-add my_key"
<Dry_Lips> men det funker jo fett, geirha! ;-)
<geirha> Hm. Vel jeg har en nøkkel jeg bruker mot github som heter noe annet enn standarden (id_rsa), og da dukker keyring-saken opp og ber om "passphrase" til den nøkkelen når jeg prøver å gjøre en git push
<Dry_Lips> ja, men jeg har ikke noen passphrase på nøkkelen min
<Dry_Lips> passphrase på nøkkelen er først og fremst til hjelp hvis noen får fysisk tilgang til maskinen din...
<Dry_Lips> men nautilus + ssh er jo genialt, så takk for tipset, geirha
<Malinux> hm.. nå får jeg denne meldingen når jeg skal ssh inn på serveren på normal måte :S
<Malinux> ssh black-mamba@192.168.0.101
<Malinux> This service allows sftp connections only.
<Malinux> Connection to 192.168.0.101 closed.
<Malinux> hvordan løser man det?
<Malinux> jeg har ingen åpne shell
<Malinux> ?!
<Dry_Lips> håper du har fysisk tilgang til maskinen?
<Dry_Lips> eller, har du andre brukere som du kommer inn med?
<Malinux> har ingen andre brukere på den
<Malinux> jeg har fysisk tilgang..., men må løfte ned maskinen og det er mye styr
<Malinux> og ikke minst tungt :S
<Dry_Lips> jepp, skjønner... teit, men det høres nesten ut som du har låst deg ute...
<Dry_Lips> så, har du brukt chroot eller noe?
<Malinux> jeg brukte chroot til den sftp-tingen, da det gjør at man har en mappe som er fysisk adskilt fra de andre
<Dry_Lips> Kanskje denne her er relevant? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14398/chrooted-sftp-with-full-access-to-ssh-stopped-working-debian
<Dry_Lips> Bruker du denne, feks?           ForceCommand internal-sftp
<Malinux> jeg tror jeg brukte den, da det stod den burde være på :S
<Malinux> spørsmålet nå er jo. hvordan får jeg evt. aktivert den? :)
<Dry_Lips> Vel, om du bruker "ForceCommand internal-sftp" så er du nok låst ute
<Malinux> damn
<Malinux> det burde det jo stått i denne guiden: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<Dry_Lips> Tror poenget er at du la deg selv til i en gruppe hvor "ForceCommand internal-sftp" var aktivert
<Dry_Lips> Hvis ikke  black-mamba var lagt til denne gruppen, hadde det ikke vært noe problem
<Malinux> ah... jeg la nemlig til nettopp black-mamba
<Malinux> altså ikke nettopp, men i sted
<Dry_Lips> mhm
<Dry_Lips> var nok det som var problemet, ja
<Malinux> ja, og det er vel ingen mulighet å fikse?
<Malinux> uten å løfte ned maskinen?
<Dry_Lips> nei, ikke med mindre du har en annen bruker...
<Malinux> men løsningen er: fjerne black-mamba fra den gruppen?
<Malinux> det finnes en deaktivert bruker der som roy hadde, så da er jeg like langt
<Malinux> men tja, det er en user som heter
<Malinux> guestuser
<Dry_Lips> men har du root access?
<Malinux> som ble laget nå for å ha noe å logge inn med
<Dry_Lips> sudo rights?
<Malinux> men den har neppe rootakksess
<Malinux> og da er man like langt
<Dry_Lips> nei, da er du like langt, ja
<Malinux> og den brukeren er jo også medlem av en der låse-deg-ute i kulda-gruppa
<Dry_Lips> hehe
<Malinux> nei, a får jeg ta ned serveren, fysisk tilgang. ikkesette den tilbake før ting er i orden
<Dry_Lips> Hvis det kan være noen trøst låste jeg meg også ute en gang...
<Malinux> :)
<Malinux> jeg skrudde av serveren min en gang jeg var i Oslo og bodde i Trondheim jeg.... :$
<Dry_Lips> Hehe
<Dry_Lips> Og du hadde ikke wakeonlan?
<Malinux> moralen er: bruk reboot når du rebooter og ikke prøv å være kul med shutdown -h -og noe fancy reboot-flags
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: nei.., ikke det jeg vet, men den gang var serveren min en laptop
<Dry_Lips> aha
<Malinux> men wake on lan, det burde jeg sjekket om er på eller ei på denne
<Malinux> om det finnes
<Malinux> ikke aner jeg hvordan det virker forsovidt
<Dry_Lips> wakeonlan er konge
<Dry_Lips> du sender en "magic packet" over nettverket til maskinen din
<Dry_Lips> og voila
<Dry_Lips> så våkner den av seg selv
<Dry_Lips> men du må kjenne til mac adressen til nettverkskortet
<Malinux> tror jeg lager meg en annen bruker på serveren når jeg er i gang jeg, så har jeg en annen utvei om jeg gjør noe rart igjen
<Malinux> nå forsvinner jeg nok, fordi serveren går nå ned. snakkes senere :)
<Dry_Lips> Jepp, jeg har ALLTID en bruker for uploads, og en vanlig bruker
<Malinux> hva skal jeg konkret gjøre når jeg har direktetilgang?
<Dry_Lips> enten gå inn i sshd_config
<Dry_Lips> og fjerne "ForceCommand internal-sftp"
<Dry_Lips> eller fjerne brukeren fra gruppen...
<Malinux> tror det letteste er å fjerne brukeren fra gruppen :)
<Dry_Lips> hvis jeg ikke tar feil er det kanskje noe slik         deluser <username> <groupname>
<Mailnux-webguri> er her med webinterfacet også  i fall jeg lurer på noe underveis :)
<Dry_Lips> mhm
<Dry_Lips> men du må logge ut og logge inn etterpå
<Mailnux-webguri> ok
<Mailnux-webguri> men den "logger jo ut og inn" uansett. jeg må jo ta strømmen på den
<Mailnux-webguri> it wooooorks :D
<Mailnux-webguri> fjerne brukeren fra der
<Dry_Lips> alt i orden, Mailnux-webguri ? ?
<Dry_Lips> Det funker nå, Malinux?
<Malinux> der er jeg back :)
<Malinux> laget en annen bruker med sudo-rettigheter
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: oh yeah
<Malinux> begge deler virker.
<Dry_Lips> aha, nice :-)
<Malinux> Takket være veninna mi, fikk vi løfta serveren ned og greier
<Malinux> også fikk jeg låne tastaturet og skjermen hennes :D
<Dry_Lips> Konge!
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> bare teit jeg la til brukeren min der uten å vite/tenke over hva det ville føre til :$
<Malinux> egetnlig når jeg tenker meg om så gir det jo egentlig mening, men men
<geirha> Å, du brukte usermod-kommandoen som endret login-skallet til /bin/nologin?
<geirha> Ånei, den stengte deg ute på grunn av gruppetilhørigheten
<Mathias> mens det er liv her, noen grunner til at en konfigurasjon i /home/user skal hive meg til loginskjermen når man logger inn?
<geirha> Kanskje gnome eller unity har en ... bug
<Mathias> et insekt?
<geirha> ja, mer spesifikt en lus
<geirha> ser du noen feilmeldinger i ~/.xsession-errors  når det skjer?
<Mathias> kan debugge mer når jeg er på hybelen :p
<Mathias> noen andre loggfiler som er interessante?
<geirha> Muligens /var/log/Xorg.0.log
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-17
<qwebirc26084> hei. er ny her og lille snuppa har fått en gammel data av bekjente som har edubuntu 13.04. et problem er at vi fikk med et passord som ikke funker. finnes det noen måte å forandre passordet på for å komme inn på maskinen?
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> tvilsomt
<qwebirc26084> alternativet er å bare slette alt og legge inn på nytt uten passord
<geirha> Burde gå an å starte opp i recovery mode og sette passord. Eller er det noe som er gjort annerledes i edubuntu?
<qwebirc26084> jeg har aldri prøvd ubuntu, men ser at det kan være morsomt :)
<geirha> Vel, du kan jo prøve å se om du får kommet deg inn i et rot-skall. Hvis det er likt som Ubuntu, så holder du inne Shift-knappen under oppstarten. Det skal da dukke opp en meny over oppstartsalternativer
<geirha> der velger du oppføringen som heter noe med "Recovery", vanligvis andre punkt i menyen.
<qwebirc26084> skal gjøre et forsøk på det...takk så lenge
<Malinux> pussig, men plutselig så blir skjermen litt mørkere, slik programmer gjerne blir når de henger
<Mathias> mrn!
<Malinux> hei Mathias
<Malinux> jeg fjernet telepathy-indicator service fra upstart programs, fordi jeg ikke bruker empathy. Til tross for dette, så vises fortsatt empathy-ting som tilgjenglig, borte osv i indicator-menyen
<Mathias> jau
<Dry_Lips> Spørsmål: Hvis en printer støtter Mac, så vil den også støtte Linux? Støtte for Mac = støtte for Linux???
<skandix> Dry_Lips: ville helst ha sjekket det opp på printeren sine nettsider.
<Dry_Lips> skandix: spurte nettopp på ##linux, og det ser ut som Brother (& HP) har god støtte for linux
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: du bør som skandix dobbeltsjekke, men mac og linux bruker begge cup-sys eller hva det heter. Altså de har samme opplegget for skrivere og drivere
<Malinux> finnes det et program for ubuntu som finner cover-bilde til filmer?
<Malinux> ellers kan jeg jo alltids hente ut bilder fra imdb.com
<geirha> Hvis det finnes et slikt program, bruker det sikkert imdb.com uansett :)
<Malinux> ja, men hadde jo vært greit med et script som henter ut basert på hva den finner på disk :)
<Malinux> men evt. så får jeg gjøre det manuelt, med mindre det er lett å lage et progam da
<Malinux> kan man i ubuntu one lage et unntak for en mappe? slik at man f.eks. ikke vil synke en av mappene inne i en mappe som er syncet?
<jo-erlend__> Malinux, jeg tror ikke det.
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> faktisk fikk jeg installert 2.6.38-8 på 12.04 her
<Malinux> så får vi se om det er bootbart
<winb> Jeg sliter med æ,ø og å tastene (mekanisk feil) og lurer på om jeg kan bytte plasering på disse til for eksempel F9,F10,og F11 ?
<winb> Hvordan ?
<jo-erlend__> winb, xmodmap?
<jo-erlend__> eller XKB er kanskje riktig.
<Malinux> jøss. den bootet uten problemer 2.6.38-8 :D
<njalk> den oppgraderingen gikk jo litt til h*
<njalk> får se om unity gjør det bedre
<njalk> noen som har link til download av standard desktop 13.10 image?
<njalk> ubuntu.com/download er nede
<Dry_Lips> njalk, ubuntu.com/download var ikke nede for meg
<Dry_Lips> Men du kan laste ned fra UiO http://ftp.uninett.no/
<Dry_Lips> Eller her: http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/
<njalk> nei var oppe igjen et par minutter etterpå
<Mathias> åååååhhh
<Mathias> 13.10 kom ut igår!
<Malinux> ja :)
<Mathias> fin gave fra ubuntu, hihi
<Malinux> from all of us to all of you a merr merry buntu
<Malinux> *merry merry
<Malinux> oh U buntu
<Mathias> The upgrade has aborted. The upgrade needs a total of 65,6 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 36,9 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clea
<Mathias> damnit
<Malinux> crap
<Dry_Lips> ouch
<Mathias> autoremove ser ut til å ha fikset hamburgeren
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-18
<Malinux> Mathias: autoremove som fjerner hamburgere :)
<Mathias> tenkte at siden den også fikser biffen må den også fikse burgeren
<Malinux> Mathias: det er et godt poeng :)
<Malinux> Hvordan symlinker jeg slik at når jeg dobbeltklikker på en mappe, så kommer jeg til et annet sted?
<geirha> du lager en symlink til det andre stedet?
<geirha> Vet ikke helt om jeg skjønner problemet
<geirha> Du drar katalogen du vil havne i, og trykker in Alt før du slipper den
<Malinux> hm, ok. jeg får prøve meg igjen senere :S
<Mathias> Malinux: "make link to" ellernoe lignende fra nautilus
<Mathias> er nøyaktig det samme som en ln -s bleh blah
<Mathias> ugh, må reinstallere maskinen til bestemor
<Mathias> nettverk krasjer totalt :\
<jo-erlend__> Velkommen Trusty Tahr! (Utviklingsnavnet for neste LTS)
<winb> takk
<winb> Hvorfor har releasene kodenavn? For å forvirre brukerne? For morsomhets skyld ?
<winb> Tror dem hadde vært tjent med å droppe gimmiken
<winb> Spesielt for å rekrutere Windows XP brukere
<Malinux> Er vel fordi andre distroer også har sånne kodenavn. Debian tar jo navnene sine fra Toy Story
<Malinux> og Ubuntu fra dyr
<Malinux> men om det gjør at folk ikke vil bytte fra XP det spørs
<Malinux> ser for meg at de med XP kjører et eller annet program som ikke kjører på annet ennn nettopp XP
<winb> Burde i allefall være noe mer lett gjenkjennelig
<Malinux> versjonsnummeret er jo veldig enkelt gjenkkjennelig
<Malinux> jeg snakker oftest om versjonsnr og ikke kodenavnet
<pi1> :)
<Malinux> det virket visst :) en jeg kjenner som prøver seg på weechat :D
<geirha> når en passerer ti bufre i weechat, så er det viktig å kunne Ctrl+j ##  hvor ## er to sifre
<geirha> err, Alt, ikke Ctrl
<Malinux> hvaskjer når man trykker alt + j ?
<Malinux-> jeg er joinne med weechat her
<geirha> Alt+j 14  hopper til buffer 14
<Malinux-> også for å teste noe
<Malinux-> ah keybinding :p
<Malinux-> for det gjør den ikke he :D
<Malinux-> eh, her
<geirha> Alt+j 01  for å hoppe til buffer 1
<Malinux> ok
<geirha> Vel, kommer an på oppsettet, er vel egentlig Meta+j, men siden vanlige Windows/linux-maskiner ikke har meta-tast, brukes vanligvis Alt i stedet
<Malinux> ok
<geirha> Du bruker irssi til vanlig?
<Malinux> nei, brukte weechat til vanlig, men har gått over til quassel nå, fordi jeg kan gjøre det samme egentlig :) eller jeg kan gjøre det som var grunnen til at jeg brukte weechat
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-20
<dr0pix> Mathias: Hurra! Gratulerer med dagen!
<Malinux> oi oi. Mathias har bursdag? :) Grattis med dagen Mathias. Bursdagsklem fra Malinux
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-15
<Mathias> v/
<Mathias> err
<RoyK> heh
<Mathias> telefontastatur vet du
<RoyK> pleier å ha med meg laptop for å kunne jobbe effektivt :P
<Mathias> blir litt slitsomt å ha en laptop i lomma på en joggebukse
<Mathias> og jeg vet hvordan det er, jeg har faktisk gjort det
<RoyK> ryggsekk!
<RoyK> men slitsomt med ryggsekk om man skal jogge, da...
<Mathias> eller male
<RoyK> heh
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-19
<selx> Noen som vet når Unity 8 har release date? (stable version)
<hjd> selx: Vet ikke (og kommer muligens an på hva du mener med en stabil versjon). Men så du http://mhall119.com/2014/10/unity-8-desktop/ ?
<selx> hjd; sånn betaversjon som ikke fucker opp systemet.
<RoyK> selx: sånn betaversjon som ikke kødder med noe finnes ikke ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: /dev/null
<Mathias> hihi
<geirha> sudo inotifywait -m /dev/null  # man kødder ikke med /dev/null, da er det mye som brekker :)
<Malinux> selx: det er en grunn til at det kalles beta :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-10-16
<arve> siden når var #norge invite-only?
<Mathsterk> aner ikke
#ubuntu-no 2015-10-17
<RoyK> visste ikke at det var en #norge på freenode
#ubuntu-no 2016-10-17
<hjd> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1512 "Zesty Zapus"
<Malinux> whee :) hjd
<geirha> Vi kan jo tipse om at vi tross alt har tre ekstra bokstaver de kan låne
<Malinux> geirha: ja :)
<Malinux> ærlig ærfugl
<Malinux> øredøvende ørret
<hjd> årvåken ål
<Malinux> takk. jeg fant ikke noe på å :)
<hjd> men jeg tror vi har en plan der :D
<Malinux> det hadde jo vært gøy å tipset men
<Mathias> så kan vi begynne med andre alfabet også
<RoyK> þ og ð bør vel være med...
<Mathias> kan jo bruke samiske tegn også :p
<RoyK> de har vel ð - ellers er det vel bare aksenterte bokstaver?
<RoyK> nei... ser jo til at de har litt til, ser jeg. Kildinsamisk har visst endel
<RoyK> ...og et lass med kasus
<RoyK> finsk har jo 16, så de stikker nok av med seieren der :D
<RoyK> Mathias: har du prøvd å skjære opp en plasttransistor for å bruke den som en fototransistor?
<Mathias> нет
<RoyK> Mathias: det jeg tenkte på var http://no.farnell.com/fairchild-semiconductor/bc546bta/transistor-bipol-npn-65v-to-92/dp/2453320
<RoyK> Mathias: angående LDR-er - ser ikke ut til at det er det beste valget, nei ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNAgJrnj4EM
<Mathias> den er veldig treg ja
#ubuntu-no 2016-10-19
<hjd_> Hei :) Noen administratorer fra oversettergruppa her? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-no
<RoyK> hm - tror ikke det
<geirha> Ene administratoren heter Mathias ser jeg, kanskje det er samme Mathias som her?
<Mathias> tror ikke at jeg er i oversettingsgruppa
<geirha> Da er du vel feil Mathias da :p
<Mathias> tror den gruppa er helt dau
<RoyK> hjd_: prøv evt å høre med pere - han har i hvert fall vært aktiv på skolelinuxfronten dvs mest debian, så det kan jo hende han veit mer
<hjd_> Medlemsskapet mitt holder på å utløpe, så jeg må prøve å kontakte en av adminene. Bare tenkte det kanskje var noen her :)
<RoyK> hjd_: som sagt, prøv å høre med pere (her på freenode), han har nok kontakter
<Mathias> han har "kontakter"
<Mathias> <dramatisk musikk>
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> Mathias: pere er en fyr på rundt min alder som jobber hos USIT og jobber med datasikkerhet, og såpass paranoid at han ikke har mobiltelefon, fordiatte den kan spores!
<Mathias> noen må jo være paranoide
<Mathias> han har vel også 100% selvskrevet kode på maskinen sin også? :P
<RoyK> Han er en av arkitektene bak TSD, http://www.uio.no/tjenester/it/forskning/sensitiv/, og da lærer man jo raskt å være bittelitt paranoid
<RoyK> jeg jobber sammen med en fyr av omtrent det kaliberet der, dvs ikke helt, han har til og med mobiltelefon, men han er *veldig* opptatt av at krypto skal være godt dokumentert, noe som gir mening
<Mathias> er jo de som er paranoide som holder resten av gjengen sikre :P
<RoyK> jupp
<RoyK> men han kollegaen min er litt i overkant av og til - jeg satte opp en munin-server på jobb og la til viktige servere og han likte grafene og fikk meg til å legge til nye ting med litt hjemmesnekra plugger
<RoyK> så stengte han hele serveren ute fra det internett, fordiatte jeg hadde ikke satt opp autentisering, fordi da kunne jo folk se servernavn og tjenester og sånt
<RoyK> helt uten å spørre meg først om jeg kanskje kunne legge inn autentisering i apache eller noe
<RoyK> det ble litt bråk, fra min side, og han åpna i ruteren etter jeg hadde lagt opp LDAP-autentisering og https sånn som han først i etterkant sa han ville ha
<Mathias> note to self: ikke ha dropboxmappen i owncloud
<Mathias> da blir det krig
<RoyK> ikke alltid lett å jobbe med et lass med asperger-nisser (sjøl om jeg kanskje er et stykke ute i autismespekteret sjøl også)
<RoyK> Mathias: hihi
<Mathias> ville liksom ha en grei måte å fikse det på
<Mathias> får bruke ekstern lagring i OC da
<Mathias> er det lett å ha flere servere? tenkte å ha en lokal server óg
<RoyK> Mathias: noe sånt? http://xkcd.com/1718/
<RoyK> Mathias: aner ikke - prøv #owncloud
<RoyK> Mathias: eller #nextcloud - ofte litt mer trafikk der
<Mathias> hihi
<RoyK> Mathias: felles lagring eller distribuert?
<Mathias> felles
<Mathias> eller, litt usikker på nøyaktig hva du mener
<RoyK> lurer litt på hva du skal prøve å lage her
<RoyK> skal du ha flere applikasjonsservere, eller flere databaseservere, eller flere lagringsservere?
<Mathias> flere OC-servere
<RoyK> som er både applikasjon, db, og lagring
<Mathias> så klientene kan synkronisere lokalt, så kan den synkronisere videre
<RoyK> ok, hør på #owncloud
<RoyK> så det du vil, er å speile flere servere?
<Mathias> jau
<RoyK> eller en multi-master-greie
<Mathias> miksmaster?
<RoyK> aner ikke - mange variabler her
<RoyK> postgresql? mariadb?
<RoyK> du bytta vel til postgres...
<Mathias> jepp
<RoyK> ikke noe standardoppsett av klyngegreier der, men du har litt å velge mellom https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Replication,_Clustering,_and_Connection_Pooling
<RoyK> den her er master-slave https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Streaming_Replication - men skal være den mest solide
<RoyK> men hvis det er for redundans, så sliter du litt når masteren går ned, i hvert fall hvis du vil prøve å skrive noe til databasen
<Mathias> kan vel ta en spansk en
<Mathias> slenge opp databasen her i huset, koble den opp til naboens nett i tillegg til mitt, og så bruke den som master
<RoyK> unison har jeg brukt for noen år siden for to-veis-sync mellom servere
<RoyK> veit ikke hvor aktuell den er lenger, men ser ut til å være i debian-repoene
<RoyK> for postgres kan du jo kanskje bruke en pgpool - den har fått pepper for å være inkonsistent med transaksjoner nå og da, men det er vel ikke så mange brukere du har på denne?
<Mathias> streaming replication
<RoyK> dvs, sikkert pgpool-ii
<Mathias> https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Streaming_Replication
<RoyK> joda, den funker
<RoyK> men slaven er jo RO og hvis du forfremmer slaven til RW, så må du kjøre en full resync fra den nye slaven (overføre alt) for å få ting i sync igjen
<Mathias> har ikke så mange brukere, men er jo en dæsj ting som surrer på den
<Mathias> husker ikke hva, men ting
<RoyK> prøv pgpool-II
<RoyK> eller bare streaming rep
<Mathias> takler pgpool at en server bare forsvinner?
<RoyK> skal det
<RoyK> så skal den bare synke opp etterpå
<RoyK> er laga for større klynger med et lite lass med servere
<Mathias> *kjøpe noen billige bokser her og der*
<RoyK> http://www.postgres-xl.org/ ser ut til å være den nye greia - er visst OSS den også
<Mathias> takler den ting over WAN da?
<RoyK> -      Postgres-XL is a shared nothing, multi-master clustering solution which can transparently distribute a table on a set of nodes and execute queries in parallel of those nodes. It has a additional component called Global Transaction Manager (GTM) for providing globally consistent view of the cluster. The project is based on the latest available 9.5 release of PostgreSQL. Some companies, such as
<RoyK> 2ndQuadrant provides commercial support for the product.
<RoyK> spørs vel på hastigheten
<Mathias> "Postgres-XL is an all-purpose fully ACID open source scale-out SQL database solution."
<RoyK> ISDN dialup?
<Mathias> når noe snakker om syre ringer det noen alarmbjeller
<RoyK> det har du ikke vondt av :D
<Mathias> tenkte mer på ping etc
<RoyK> - In computer science, ACID (Atomicity, Consistency, Isolation, Durability) is a set of properties of database transactions. In the context of databases, a single logical operation on the data is called a transaction. For example, a transfer of funds from one bank account to another, even involving multiple changes such as debiting one account and crediting another, is a single transaction.
<Mathias> skulle til å spørre om du kunne kjøre flere mastere, så ser jeg at det står multi-master
<RoyK> noe som er kjekt...
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> kan jeg kjøre en master hjemme og en på dedien
<RoyK> tror jeg må se mer på postgres-xl - det har jo vært snakk om å sette opp redundant postgres-oppsett på jobb si stund
<RoyK> vi kjører det meste på postgres nå (bortsett fra det vi kjører på mysql, eller mssql eller mongodb, og kanskje litt sqlite)
<Mathias> svitsj alt til postgres
<Mathias> sqlite er fint til veldig små ting
<Mathias> og mssql er vel døden selv?
<RoyK> funker ikke... mongodb er veldig fin til objektlagring, mssql må brukes for M$-relaterte greier, mysql/mariadb må brukes av ting som wordpress (som har masse hardkoda drit til mysql) og eZpublish (som "offisielt" støtter postgres, men som ikke funker noe særlig med det uansett og hvis utviklere ikke har peiling på postgres)
<Mathias> drit i de to siste :p
<Mathias> ms-ting kan bare eksplodere
<RoyK> vi har et *lass* med blogger på blogg.hioa.no og hioa.no kjøres på ezPublish
<Mathias> men nå skal jeg gi helvete i den presentasjonen
<RoyK> hva slags?
<Mathias> om bølgekraft
<Mathias> ca. den jævligste saken å ha om
<RoyK> forslag: bruk 1500-tallstankegang - kast ei heks i vannet og lag strøm ut av svømmetakene hun tar :D
<RoyK> du kan begynne med Sylvi Listhaug
<Mathias> rofl
<RoyK> Skriv en liten presentasjon om det - her - vi tar utgangspunkt i det vi veit om muskelkraft og 1500-talls tankegang, så vi begynner å kaste ei heks ut i sjøen, la oss kalle henne Sylvi...
<Mathias> hihi, tror ikke jeg skal begynne med det
<Mathias> men virker som at det er etterspurt å ha flere OC-servere
<Mathias> men ingen gode løsninger
<Mathias> for databasen må synkes samtidig som filsystemet endres på
<RoyK> har du spurt på #owncloud ? gjetter at den tåler litt forsinkelse med tanke på filsystemet
<Mathias> men hva om serveren detter ned, og jeg endrer på noe?
<Mathias> https://github.com/owncloud/core/issues/1190#issuecomment-231715403
<RoyK> Mathias: det er jo det som er greia med HA, du mar ikke noe i klienten som støtter å koble til et lass med ip-adresser, du må ha et felles kontaktpunkt, men med oppsettet ditt, hvis du skal ha lokal database på begge (eller alle) serverne, kan du jo bare koble til lokalt
<RoyK>  det funker nok dårlig over wan
<Mathias> vil ha et klient > lokal server > fjernserver system
<Mathias> så om den lokale ikke er tilgjengelig så brukes fjernserveren
<Mathias> eller når den lokale er tregere enn fjernserveren
<RoyK> da trenger du modding på klientsida eller en haproxy-greie lokalt
<RoyK> det vanlige er å sette opp to ha-proxyer foran 2+ postgres-servere
<RoyK> men burde jo være mulig med lokal haproxy
<Mathias> tror jeg bare driter i hele greia :p
<RoyK> heh - HA er ikke enkelt ;)
<RoyK> https://hioa.mynetworkglobal.com/no/what:job/jobID:118976/where:4
<Mathias> <-?
<RoyK> Mathias: vi trenger ny folk etter at en viss kødd slutta på jobban ;)
<RoyK> jobben, evt
<Mathias> kanskje litt tidlig på skoleåret :p
<Mathias> "overingeniør", hihi
 * RoyK er faktisk titulert overingeniør
<RoyK> Mathias: du kan jo bare fyre av en søknad for moro skyld :D
<Mathias> preposisjonsingeniør
<Mathias> hihi, skremme de litt
<RoyK> bare skriv hva du kan
<RoyK> lag en CV som ser grei ut
<RoyK> vær ærlig, gjerne litt faenivoldsk
<RoyK> så får dem noe å le av, noe som ikke skader
#ubuntu-no 2019-10-15
<bittin_> https://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/ Review of Ubuntu 19.10 tonight
<bittin_>  burning the iso with fixed sudo now :)
<bittin_> Now there is 19.10 time in this weeks LUP
